# Superbird vs. ultraviolet



## Eta Carinae

Superbird said:


> *Format:* 3v3 Single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 7 Days
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Fissure, Guillotine, Horn Drill, Weather Moves
> *Arena Description:* Somewhere in Siberia
> One of the coldest places on the planet, and right in the middle of winter, too. Even a "warm" day here is barely more than -10°. The battleground is relatively flat, with a couple of hills on either side. The ground is also covered with thick snow - this impairs movement for all terrestrial pokémon equivalent to a stat drop of -1 Speed, though if it's gotten rid of somehow this speed impairment will vanish. It's constantly snowing here, though not hailing - this snow will act like hail except without the residual damage.
> 
> The bitter cold makes it difficult to concentrate, and you have to keep your body temperature up. If a pokémon does not physically move while using their action, they will take 3% Ice-type damage from the cold and lose 2% Energy, with the exception of Fire-types, Ice-types, and pokémon with the abilities Thick Fat, Ice Body or Snow Cloak. This damage can also be avoided by using or being hit by an attack that generates heat - most Fire-type attacks, or Scald, even if the user doesn't move around while using or getting hit by the attack. Finally, Sheer Cold is useable in this battle, but its effect changes - instead of being a one-hit KO move, it now has a 100% chance of Freezing the opponent completely, and it maintains an unconditional 30% accuracy.
> 
> There is no water source unless one is to melt the snow first. Any water on the ground will freeze into ice three actions after it appears there, and any snow scraped off of the ground somehow will reappear in three actions.
> *Profile link:* in postbit


[size=+2]*Superbird vs ultraviolet*[/size]

*Superbird's active squad*

 *Firestrike* the male Combusken <Blaze>
 *Gorouna* the female Graveler <Sturdy> @ Eviolite
 *Natalie* the female Xatu <Synchronize>
 *Drilbud* the female Ferroseed <Iron Barbs> @ Lucky Egg
 *Jonathon* the male Togepi <Serene Grace> @ Lucky Egg
 *Quabbel* the male Frillish <Cursed Body> @ Lucky Egg
 *Deru* the female Houndour <Flash Fire> @ Lucky Egg
 *Meta* the genderless Ditto <Limber> @ Metal Powder
 *Megabird* the male Rufflet <Sheer Force> @ Lucky Egg
 *Bill* the male Quilladin <Bulletproof> @ Lucky Egg


*ultraviolet's active squad*

 *Seven* the male Rapidash <Flash Fire>
 *Dorito* the male Murkrow <Super Luck> @ Dusk Stone
 *Tilda Swinton* the female Snorunt <Ice Body> @ Dawn Stone
 *komorebi* the female Kecleon <Color Change> @ Prism Scale
 *Pirella* the female Petilil <Own Tempo> @ Sun Stone
 *EXPLOSION WEDNESDAY* the genderless Metang <Clear Body> @ Lucky Egg
 *Lucky Day* the female Blitzle <Lightning Rod> @ Reaper Cloth
 *Wild Card* the male Horsea <Sniper> @ Dragon Scale
 *Pêche Melba* the female Goomy <Gooey> @ Reaper Cloth
 *Depothys* the female Skrelp <Poison Touch> @ King's Rock

Alrighty folks

-ultraviolet sends out
-Superbird follows suit and orders
-ultraviolet gives commands
-I ref

Get going!


----------



## ultraviolet

let's go Tilda!!!


----------



## Superbird

*Firestrike*, let's start strong!

Let's start by *Attracting* Tilda over there. You're both immune to the arena's weather effects, so there's nothing to lose. Then, rather than attacking to lower her trust, try *Bulking up* twice, and show her your powerful muscles. Girls love muscled guys, right? If Tilda isn't attracted yet and does something that would make it impossible for you to attract her, just use *Bulk Up* instead.

On the chance that ultraviolet decides to switch Tilda out due to the unfavorable match-up, use *Bulk Up* while she's switching, then *Rock Tomb*, and finally *Flame Charge*.

*Attract/Bulk Up ~ Attract/Bulk Up/Rock Tomb ~ Attract/Bulk Up/Flame Charge*


----------



## ultraviolet

Wow Tilda, this is so exciting! You're gonna have a boyfriend! But remember what mama uv told you: you're not a passive delicate flower! You're an independent woman with agency and spunk, so use Attract right back at him! If he doesn't take to it on the first action, just keep trying - maybe position yourself better in the snow so you have better lighting, or something. You can do it!

Then watch the gunshow, I suppose, but I think it's important to communicate well in a relationship, and obviously you don't want him preening and showing off all the time, do you? So I want you do Disable Firestrike's Bulk Up. Muscles are nice - I'm not denying that - but if you stop him from flexing you'll be able to have an interesting conversation and get to know him. I'm sure he'd rather _talk _to you anyway; now that you're together, there's not really any need for him to keep trying to impress you like that. 

While you're chatting, show him how creative you are by creating a 20% substitute; you won't need it with Firestrike, obviously, but you might need it later on. You can make it out of snow! You're kind of in your domain, too, so this is a great first date. 

*Attract ~ Attract / Disable ~ Attract / Substitute (20%)*


----------



## Eta Carinae

> Format: 3v3 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: 7 Days
> Damage Cap: 35%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: Fissure, Guillotine, Horn Drill, Weather Moves
> Arena Description: Somewhere in Siberia
> One of the coldest places on the planet, and right in the middle of winter, too. Even a "warm" day here is barely more than -10°. The battleground is relatively flat, with a couple of hills on either side. The ground is also covered with thick snow - this impairs movement for all terrestrial pokémon equivalent to a stat drop of -1 Speed, though if it's gotten rid of somehow this speed impairment will vanish. It's constantly snowing here, though not hailing - this snow will act like hail except without the residual damage.
> 
> The bitter cold makes it difficult to concentrate, and you have to keep your body temperature up. If a pokémon does not physically move while using their action, they will take 3% Ice-type damage from the cold and lose 2% Energy, with the exception of Fire-types, Ice-types, and pokémon with the abilities Thick Fat, Ice Body or Snow Cloak. This damage can also be avoided by using or being hit by an attack that generates heat - most Fire-type attacks, or Scald, even if the user doesn't move around while using or getting hit by the attack. Finally, Sheer Cold is useable in this battle, but its effect changes - instead of being a one-hit KO move, it now has a 100% chance of Freezing the opponent completely, and it maintains an unconditional 30% accuracy.
> 
> There is no water source unless one is to melt the snow first. Any water on the ground will freeze into ice three actions after it appears there, and any snow scraped off of the ground somehow will reappear in three actions.


*Round 1*

Superbird OOO






Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Firestrike) Combusken [M] <Blaze>
Commands: Attract / Bulk Up ~ Attract / Bulk Up / Rock Tomb ~ Attract / Bulk Up / Flame Charge
Status: All warmed up and ready to go.  Speed -1

ultraviolet OOO






Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Commands: Attract ~ Attract / Disable ~ Attract / Substitute (20%)
Status: In her element.  Speed -1

The wheel, sliced bread, Snapchat.  Just a few great ideas from the history of humankind.  Fighting a Pokemon battle in the Siberian winter?  Not even close to making that list.  The two battlers, used to much warmer climes, kept murmuring to themselves as they reached the spot for their battle, snow ever cascading to the earth.  Even their Canadian referee, bundled up in parka and ski pants, was cross with the arena selection.  The only ones seemingly happy about the battlefield were the two Pokemon released.  On one side, a bright orange rooster, his internal flame keeping him nice and comfy in the frigid conditions.  Across from him a huddled form, who, despite shivering, felt quite at home in her natural temperatures.  Somehow the referee managed to blow his frozen whistle, and the battle began.

Both Pokemon started the battle in nearly the same way.  Rather than prepare some barrage of blows or fire an immense beam of elemental energy, each Pokemon seemed content to let their immaculate bodies do the work for them.  In the mood-enforcing snow, the opponents put on a show.  Firestrike gave Tilda smoldering look, his plumage slowly waving in the arctic wind.  He flexed his magnificent thighs and showed off his shined claws.  Across from him, Tilda turned her normally neurotic grimace into a wide, only slightly uncanny, smile.  She began to sway a little bit on her beady feet, and with her arms she started to flare her jacket.  From both participants it was rudimentary, but quickly the desired effect seemed to be taking hold.  Each Pokemon had started to lose focus on their own actions, paying closer attention to the more arousing movements performed by their opponent.  As the burlesque-esque performances wound to a close, each combatant was firmly infatuated by their counterpart.  Sadly, the relationship could only go downhill from here.

Firestrike couldn’t think of any better way to continue the romance than by exaggerating his most attractive quality.  Anything for his petit chouchou.  So with a few deep breaths he began to flex again, not just his gigantic legs but also his arms and chest.  As he worked his metabolism kicked it up a notch, and his muscles began to visibly expand.  His biceps began to ripple, pectorals took shape, and veins started to appear, stretching jaggedly down his legs.  Tilda was nearly overcome with lust.  In the back of her mind she remembered what her trainer had asked her to do, but she realized it would involve trespassing into her new lover’s totally huge brain.  She debated over it a couple of times, but taking another look at her macho man she couldn’t pull herself to stop his working out.

Firestrike was incredibly flattered by Tilda, who had consented to simply drooling over his model body as he had strutted his stuff.  Hardly needing the instruction from his trainer, Firestrike continued the fitness exercise, more blood vessels popping up, his skin starting to stretch over his newly established physique.  Tilda absolutely loved it, but in a panic she realized she had to do something to make herself not seem a mere damsel in distress.  She had useful (and lovable) qualities as well!  Quickly she began to gather up a heap of snow, and, making sure Firestrike was watching, began to use her artistic qualities to make a self-sculpture.  She masterfully crafted her own form, maybe taking a bit away here and there to make sure Firestrike wouldn’t become more attracted to her art than her.  Finally, Tilda poured energy into this model, and it quickly sprang to life, taking up position directly in front of Tilda.  The Snorunt took one last flirtatious look from behind her substitute to see Firestrike looking on in awe.

*End of Round 1*

Superbird OOO






Health: 100%
Energy: 92%
(Firestrike) Combusken [M] <Blaze>
Status: Swooning over his own Ann Christopher.  Speed -1, Attack +2, Defense +2, Infatuated (severe)

ultraviolet OOO






Health: 81%
Energy: 86%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Status: Wondering if she should grab his number.  Speed -1, Infatuated (severe)

Tilda Swinton’s Substitute
Health: 20%

Arena Notes:
-A Snorunt-sized heap of snow has been removed from the area beside Tilda Swinton.  It will be gone by the end of next round

Ref Notes:
-Happy early Valentine’s Day..?
-Disable Infatuate-failed
-As it is not true hail, Ice Body is only recovering 1% health per action, rather than 2%
-ultraviolet commands next


----------



## ultraviolet

> -As it is not true hail, Ice Body is only recovering 1% health per action, rather than 2%


ehh I mean the arena does say that it "will act like hail except without the residual damage" so I don't really see much reason for that but okay I guess!

Okay, perfect. He's besotted by you! I really think the glittering green of a Safeguard will bring out your eyes, so let's go with that so you look radiant. When that's done, I'd like you to use Captivate so he doesn't stop paying attention to you. Lastly, let's blow him a kiss with Frost Breath. 

If he taunts you - I mean, I _guess _this is a battle after all - use Icy Wind. It won't hurt him too hard and you'll look super majestic with the wind blowing around you.

*Safeguard/Icy Wind ~ Captivate/Icy Wind ~ Frost Breath*


----------



## Superbird

Oh, that poor little thing. You two are so cute together, Firestrike, but doesn't Tilda Swinton look cold? See she's shivering so much. Why not use some *Heat Waves* to make her warm and comfortable?

*Heat Wave* x3


----------



## Eta Carinae

> Format: 3v3 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: 7 Days
> Damage Cap: 35%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: Fissure, Guillotine, Horn Drill, Weather Moves
> Arena Description: Somewhere in Siberia
> One of the coldest places on the planet, and right in the middle of winter, too. Even a "warm" day here is barely more than -10°. The battleground is relatively flat, with a couple of hills on either side. The ground is also covered with thick snow - this impairs movement for all terrestrial pokémon equivalent to a stat drop of -1 Speed, though if it's gotten rid of somehow this speed impairment will vanish. It's constantly snowing here, though not hailing - this snow will act like hail except without the residual damage.
> 
> The bitter cold makes it difficult to concentrate, and you have to keep your body temperature up. If a pokémon does not physically move while using their action, they will take 3% Ice-type damage from the cold and lose 2% Energy, with the exception of Fire-types, Ice-types, and pokémon with the abilities Thick Fat, Ice Body or Snow Cloak. This damage can also be avoided by using or being hit by an attack that generates heat - most Fire-type attacks, or Scald, even if the user doesn't move around while using or getting hit by the attack. Finally, Sheer Cold is useable in this battle, but its effect changes - instead of being a one-hit KO move, it now has a 100% chance of Freezing the opponent completely, and it maintains an unconditional 30% accuracy.
> 
> There is no water source unless one is to melt the snow first. Any water on the ground will freeze into ice three actions after it appears there, and any snow scraped off of the ground somehow will reappear in three actions.


*Round 2*

Superbird OOO






Health: 100%
Energy: 92%
(Firestrike) Combusken [M] <Blaze>
Commands: Heat Wave x3
Status: Swooning over his own Ann Christopher.  Speed -1, Attack +2, Defense +2, Infatuated (severe)

ultraviolet OOO






Health: 81%
Energy: 86%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Commands: Safeguard/Icy Wind ~ Captivate/Icy Wind ~ Frost Breath
Status: Wondering if she should grab his number.  Speed -1, Infatuated (severe)

Tilda Swinton’s Substitute
Health: 20%

Firestrike stared ahead again at his little Picasso, playing hard to get behind her much uglier self-sculpture.  Some words sounded in his mind, little fragments about cold.  Cold?  Was Tilda cold?  Sure, she shivered, but it was a core part of her persona,  Firestrike could only think of her as hot.  Again, he strained his mind to think of what his trainer would’ve wanted him to do.  Heat Wave..?  Firestrike was incredibly in love, but he could still think.  A Heat Wave would hurt.  Looking again at his fragile love, he knew he just couldn’t do that to her.  Instead he stood and tried to play peekaboo with Tilda behind her substitute.  In Tilda’s own mind she had remnants of commands given what had to be hours ago.  No, they could wait, whatever they were.  She was perfectly content to play along with Firestrike, giggling as she bounded around her Substitute, making sure he could never quite get a look at her.

As Firestrike continued the merry game, he had a sudden flash of recollection.  His trainer speaking to him, etched clearly in his conscience now.  Heat Wave.  His master had been very clear with that, no conditionals to confuse him.  He loved Tilda, but he wanted to be obedient as well.  What a travesty it would be if his trainer became so sick of the act that he returned him to his Pokeball!  Not wanting to think of having even a second away from Tilda, Firestrike grudgingly released a barrage of flames in Tilda’s direction.  He secretly hoped the flames, licking up bits of the snow as they travelled, wouldn’t hurt her.  He was relieved when Tilda ducked behind her Substitute, and the snowy recreation took the blunt of the blow.  The wave left the poor doll looking deformed.  It no longer resembled a Snorunt, but now merely a dejected pyramid.

Tilda was a bit offended.  She thought her and Firestrike were never going to argue, never going to disagree on anything, much less begin to attack each other.  Looking over her poor substitute she saw Firestrike, and in his face she saw pain.  It was not pain that she had inflicted upon him, but pain at his actions.  She felt a bit better then, she could tell he was sorry.  Feeling that she might need to recapture his attention again, she tiptoed out from behind her triangular blockade and began her little show once again.  She calmed down her shivering and instead began to sway, the finer points of her body on full display.  She gave another little smile, and she could see Firestrike melting from the performance, his beak gaping as he watched.  He was hooked again, and Tilda was pleased that she had her chicken back.

Firestrike could barely think, he was so drawn to her luscious form.  And yet, again the words of his trainer barged into the forefront of his mind.  Clearly, Superbird had expected something to come from continuing to batter Tilda with fire.  With a name like that, he had to be a good wingman, didn’t he?  Firestrike let loose another flaming salvo, this one again spreading over the battlefield, but mainly in the direction of Tilda.  Again she was saved from the blast, but to Tilda’s anger and Firestrike’s shock, the protective polygon was gone, the second Heat Wave causing the substitute to melt away.  Firestrike was distraught with his handiwork.  Tilda was starting to have real doubts.  She had gone to such lengths to show off her creativity, and that was what she got in return?  It was an outrage.  She still loved Firestrike, but thinking of her trainer’s orders she had no issue with serving up an attack of her own to try to knock some sense into the Combusken.   Opening her gigantic teeth she breathed out a cone of icy energy, shining blue amongst the white snow.  This frigid blast hit Firestrike, who was already reeling enough from his meddling that he felt the attack was almost deserved.  He looked up at Tilda with sorrow in his eyes, and she only looked back at him with a visage that encapsulated the arena: cold.

*End of Round 2*

Superbird OOO






Health: 88%
Energy: 80%
(Firestrike) Combusken [M] <Blaze>
Status: Composing reconciliatory ballads in his head.  Speed -1, Attack +2, Defense +2, Special Attack -2, Infatuated (severe)

ultraviolet OOO






Health: 84%
Energy: 78%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Status: Considering sleeping at her sister's place tonight.  Speed -1, Infatuated (moderate)

Arena Notes:
-The snow between Tilda and Firestrike has been melted slightly.  It will return to normal after the next action

Ref Notes:
-Concerning Ice Body, hailstones are significantly larger than snowflakes, and I feel Tilda would be able to make better use of larger amounts of ice to heal herself.  This is just my logic however, if both of you think that it’s wrong I’d be more than willing to change it
-Both Pokemon infatuate-failed on the first action
-Superbird commands next


----------



## Superbird

I messed up last turn, I'm sorry. I know she means a lot to you!

First, try to get her back with a *Captivate*, and then see if you can impress her again with a *Feather dance*. If fire isn't the way to warm that poor thing up, maybe she'll appreciate a nice feathery coat like you have, you know? (I mean, if you didn't have that internal flame...hey, I like feather coats, at least). Then, finally, use *Confide*, and tell her how much you love her and how much you would be hurt if your teammates were attacked.

If, at any point, she makes a Substitute, try to melt it with *Flamethrower*. You want her, right? You've already seen her art, and it's nice and all, but it's just not her. And try to be flourishy with it - make it look dazzling. Make her want you.

*Captivate/Flamethrower ~ Feather dance/Flamethrower ~ Confide/Flamethrower*


----------



## ultraviolet

Brrrrr this really isn't going anywhere so I'm gonna switch out Tilda for Seven.



I'm pretty sure (?) Superbird commands again, but if not, REVEL IN THE GLORY THAT IS FLASHFIRE, then use Bounce. 

*Switch ~ Bounce*


----------



## Superbird

Even if I do get to re-order, I'll stay with my old actions.


----------



## Eta Carinae

> Format: 3v3 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: 7 Days
> Damage Cap: 35%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: Fissure, Guillotine, Horn Drill, Weather Moves
> Arena Description: Somewhere in Siberia
> One of the coldest places on the planet, and right in the middle of winter, too. Even a "warm" day here is barely more than -10°. The battleground is relatively flat, with a couple of hills on either side. The ground is also covered with thick snow - this impairs movement for all terrestrial pokémon equivalent to a stat drop of -1 Speed, though if it's gotten rid of somehow this speed impairment will vanish. It's constantly snowing here, though not hailing - this snow will act like hail except without the residual damage.
> 
> The bitter cold makes it difficult to concentrate, and you have to keep your body temperature up. If a pokémon does not physically move while using their action, they will take 3% Ice-type damage from the cold and lose 2% Energy, with the exception of Fire-types, Ice-types, and pokémon with the abilities Thick Fat, Ice Body or Snow Cloak. This damage can also be avoided by using or being hit by an attack that generates heat - most Fire-type attacks, or Scald, even if the user doesn't move around while using or getting hit by the attack. Finally, Sheer Cold is useable in this battle, but its effect changes - instead of being a one-hit KO move, it now has a 100% chance of Freezing the opponent completely, and it maintains an unconditional 30% accuracy.
> 
> There is no water source unless one is to melt the snow first. Any water on the ground will freeze into ice three actions after it appears there, and any snow scraped off of the ground somehow will reappear in three actions.


*Round 3*

Superbird OOO






Health: 88%
Energy: 80%
(Firestrike) Combusken [M] <Blaze>
Commands: Captivate/Flamethrower ~ Feather Dance/Flamethrower ~ Confide/Flamethrower
Status: Composing reconciliatory ballads in his head.  Speed -1, Attack +2, Defense +2, Special Attack -2, Infatuated (severe)

ultraviolet OOO






Health: 84%
Energy: 78%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Commands: Switch ~ Bounce
Status: Considering sleeping at her sister’s place tonight.  Speed -1, Infatuated (moderate)

Before Firestrike had a chance to woo his lovely Snorunt again, he looked with terror on his face towards Tilda’s trainer, who had grabbed his darling’s Poke ball.  Knowing just what was about to happen, he tried to jump forward and give her one last embrace, but in a flash his dearest disappeared, phasing into a red light sucked back into the Poke ball.  In her place came a majestic creature, a proud stallion that towered over Firetstrike.  Seven the Rapidash looked at his scrawny opponent with contempt, his regal flames billowing as he stood motionless.

*End of Round 3*

Superbird OOO






Health: 88%
Energy: 80%
(Firestrike) Combusken [M] <Blaze>
Status: Feeling as if a needle has pierced his left ventricle.  Speed -1, Attack +2, Defense +2, Special Attack -2

ultraviolet oOO






Health : 100%
Energy : 100%
(Seven) Rapidash [M] <Flash Fire>
Status: Ready to dance.  Speed -1






Health: 84%
Energy: 78%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Status: Speed -1, Infatuated (moderate)

Arena Notes:
-N/A

Ref Notes:
-I wrote up a huge proper round for this before blazhy reminded me that a switch automatically ends a round.  Yay, wasted time
-There is no recommanding once a switch is ordered
-If Tilda returns to the battle while Firestrike is still present, he will become infatuated once more
-ultraviolet commands next


----------



## ultraviolet

Let's go with Drill Run. If Firestrike uses Dig, use Reflect and then make a 20% Substitute while he's underground; when he emerges, go back to Drill Run. 

*Drill Run/Reflect ~ Drill Run/Reflect/Substitute ~ Drill Run/Reflect/Substitute*


----------



## Superbird

First, use *Flame Charge*. If you can, try to use it to dodge your opponent's Drill Run, but more importantly, make sure you melt the area around you so that the snow doesn't hinder your movement next action. And speaking of next action - if you're faster than Seven after both your speed boost and the melted snow, use *Bounce*, and try to dodge both the second and third Drill Runs with it. Otherwise, use *Mirror Move* twice and use those Drill Runs back at him - they'll do more to him than they'll do to you.

*Flame Charge ~ Bounce/(Mirror Movex2)*


----------



## Eta Carinae

> Format: 3v3 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: 7 Days
> Damage Cap: 35%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: Fissure, Guillotine, Horn Drill, Weather Moves
> Arena Description: Somewhere in Siberia
> One of the coldest places on the planet, and right in the middle of winter, too. Even a "warm" day here is barely more than -10°. The battleground is relatively flat, with a couple of hills on either side. The ground is also covered with thick snow - this impairs movement for all terrestrial pokémon equivalent to a stat drop of -1 Speed, though if it's gotten rid of somehow this speed impairment will vanish. It's constantly snowing here, though not hailing - this snow will act like hail except without the residual damage.
> 
> The bitter cold makes it difficult to concentrate, and you have to keep your body temperature up. If a pokémon does not physically move while using their action, they will take 3% Ice-type damage from the cold and lose 2% Energy, with the exception of Fire-types, Ice-types, and pokémon with the abilities Thick Fat, Ice Body or Snow Cloak. This damage can also be avoided by using or being hit by an attack that generates heat - most Fire-type attacks, or Scald, even if the user doesn't move around while using or getting hit by the attack. Finally, Sheer Cold is useable in this battle, but its effect changes - instead of being a one-hit KO move, it now has a 100% chance of Freezing the opponent completely, and it maintains an unconditional 30% accuracy.
> 
> There is no water source unless one is to melt the snow first. Any water on the ground will freeze into ice three actions after it appears there, and any snow scraped off of the ground somehow will reappear in three actions.


*Round 4*

Superbird OOO






Health: 88%
Energy: 80%
(Firestrike) Combusken [M] <Blaze>
Commands: Flame Charge ~ Bounce/Mirror Move x2
Status: Feeling as if a needle has pierced his left ventricle.  Speed -1, Attack +2, Defense +2, Special Attack -2

ultraviolet oOO






Health : 100%
Energy : 100%
(Seven) Rapidash [M] <Flash Fire>
Commands: Drill Run/Reflect ~ Drill Run/Reflect/Substitute ~ Drill Run/Reflect/Substitute
Status: Ready to dance.  Speed -1







Health: 84%
Energy: 78%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Status: Speed -1, Infatuated (moderate)

Seven began his part of the battle by dashing forward through the snow, the white powder offering little resistance as the flames around his ankles licked at the ground.  Firestrike saw the stampede coming, and quickly tried to dash away himself.  From his own body came flames, not quite as majestic as Seven’s, that started melting the snow as well.  He began to run away from the oncoming Rapidash, rather than try and attack him.  For Seven, this was hardly an obstacle.  Transitioning from a canter to a gallop, the Rapidash easily made up ground on the Combusken.  Leaping into the air, Seven began to spin, emulating a world class (and impossible from a human standpoint) gymnastic routine.  With Firestrike unable to evade the diving horse, Seven came hurtling down at his opponent, his spinning horn landing a direct hit upon Firestrike’s back.  Both Pokemon careened into the quickly melting snow, Firestrike wincing from the pain in his back, Seven quite enjoying the acrobatics.  Quickly, he stood up and trotted away, while Firestrike delicately lifted himself up.

The torment was not over then.  While Firestrike tried to amble back towards where he had melted the snow, Seven began his charge once more.  Turning swiftly back to face the woozy rooster, he thundered across the snow, leaving Firestrike to gawk as he realized the pain he was about to endure for a second time.  As Seven leaped into the air, Firestrike forced himself to keep his eyes open, analyzing how the Rapidash was able to achieve such a tight spin in the short amount of time.  He watched up until Seven’s twirling horn again pounded into him, this time right into his shoulder, causing his left side to be thrown backwards.  Seven slid past him, the lack of a hit on Firestrike’s torso meaning the Combusken was not driven back into the earth.  Before Seven could get up however, Firestrike was ready to fight back.

Having analyzed the move just used, Firestrike felt that he could adequately mimic it.  Charging towards where Seven lay, he also jumped into the air, utilizing the patch of earth he had cleared of snow during the action prior.  This time Seven was left to watch helplessly as Firestrike began to revolve at a blistering speed in the air, shedding his flightless-bird status.  With his beak pointed squarely at the sprawled Rapidash, Firestrike crashed into Seven, pushing them both further through the snowdrifts.  Firestrike relished in the angry whinny Seven let loose, and he jumped back up, pleased with himself.

The two Pokemon finished the round restrained by their trainer’s lack of creativity, but devotion to damage.  With Seven performing first, both Pokemon utilized the same spinning body torpedo, crashing into their opponent.  Firestrike’s legs, still covered in a surplus of muscle thanks to his courting display earlier, were the impetus for his attacks, while Seven’s horn proved to be a serious pain-inducer.  The round ended with both Pokemon panting, the arena they fought on almost cleared of snow.

*End of Round 4*

Superbird OOO






Health: 61%
Energy: 61%
(Firestrike) Combusken [M] <Blaze>
Status: Coming to appreciate his bulky physique.  Speed +1, Attack +2, Defense +2, Special Attack -2

ultraviolet oOO






Health : 70%
Energy : 85%
(Seven) Rapidash [M] <Flash Fire>
Status: Done with the barrel rolls.







Health: 84%
Energy: 78%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Status: Speed -1, Infatuated (moderate)

Arena Notes:
-The main battling area has been almost swept clean of snow, through the fire being used and the plowing from the Drill Runs.  It will return to normal in 3 actions

Ref Notes:
-The speed deduction will be gone for next round while the snow re-accumulates
-Snow won’t be able to stick wherever Seven is standing during a given action
-Rapidash is nearly twice as fast as Combusken, so even using Flame Charge I don’t think Firestrike would’ve been able to dodge the Drill Run
-Nevertheless, hitting a moving target is hard, so I reduced the first Drill Run’s accuracy
-Superbird commands next


----------



## Superbird

Let's try something interesting, Firestrike. *Bounce* to start with. We've established by now that you're still not as fast as Seven, but hopefully that won't be an issue. Also, height isn't the focus with this attack - instead, try to get on Seven's back, so we can cause a ruckus there. If that takes two actions, that's fine, but if you can do only a short hop and accomplish it in one without inflating the energy cost too much, that would be better. Trust your judgment as to times you will and won't be able to do it - if you see a protect on action one, go for a two-action Bounce. As long as you're there, use one *Dynamic Punch* with high accuracy, and then *Crush Claw* to hang on.

If you can't stay on his back at all, whether that be from being flung off on action 1 or not being able to get a firm hold, use *Rock Tomb*.

*Bounce ~ Land/Dynamic Punch/Rock Tomb ~ Dynamic Punch/Crush Claw/Rock Tomb*


----------



## ultraviolet

aw look, he wants a ride! that's cute. make a 20% substitute and let him land on and attack that instead. While he's on there, trot up next to him and use Toxic, then use Reflect. If he does manage to get on your back somehow, use Overheat and then Body Slam. 

*Substitute ~ Toxic/Overheat ~ Reflect/Body Slam*


----------



## Eta Carinae

> Format: 3v3 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: 7 Days
> Damage Cap: 35%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: Fissure, Guillotine, Horn Drill, Weather Moves
> Arena Description: Somewhere in Siberia
> One of the coldest places on the planet, and right in the middle of winter, too. Even a "warm" day here is barely more than -10°. The battleground is relatively flat, with a couple of hills on either side. The ground is also covered with thick snow - this impairs movement for all terrestrial pokémon equivalent to a stat drop of -1 Speed, though if it's gotten rid of somehow this speed impairment will vanish. It's constantly snowing here, though not hailing - this snow will act like hail except without the residual damage.
> 
> The bitter cold makes it difficult to concentrate, and you have to keep your body temperature up. If a pokémon does not physically move while using their action, they will take 3% Ice-type damage from the cold and lose 2% Energy, with the exception of Fire-types, Ice-types, and pokémon with the abilities Thick Fat, Ice Body or Snow Cloak. This damage can also be avoided by using or being hit by an attack that generates heat - most Fire-type attacks, or Scald, even if the user doesn't move around while using or getting hit by the attack. Finally, Sheer Cold is useable in this battle, but its effect changes - instead of being a one-hit KO move, it now has a 100% chance of Freezing the opponent completely, and it maintains an unconditional 30% accuracy.
> 
> There is no water source unless one is to melt the snow first. Any water on the ground will freeze into ice three actions after it appears there, and any snow scraped off of the ground somehow will reappear in three actions.


*Round 5*

Superbird OOO






Health: 61%
Energy: 61%
(Firestrike) Combusken [M] <Blaze>
Commands: Bounce ~ Bounce/Dynamic Punch/Rock Tomb ~ Dynamic Punch/Crush Claw/Rock Tomb
Status: Coming to appreciate his bulky physique.  Speed +1, Attack +2, Defense +2, Special Attack -2

ultraviolet oOO






Health : 70%
Energy : 85%
(Seven) Rapidash [M] <Flash Fire>
Commands: Substitute ~ Toxic/Overheat ~ Reflect/Body Slam
Status: Done with the barrel rolls.







Health: 84%
Energy: 78%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Status: Speed -1, Infatuated (moderate)

Seven, having heard the commands from his trainer, spun around to face the battlefield and was instantly presented with quite an issue.  Like his lovesick teammate from rounds past, he was supposed to construct a lookalike to halt Firestrike in his tracks.  The problem was what Seven could use.  There was very little snow left on the ground to shovel together, and even if there was, Seven would not have been able to easily make anything with his flaming limbs.  Instead, he had to turn to the frozen ground.  Using the aforementioned burning hooves he started to melt through the earth, kicking the resulting mud into a pile for him to shape. When he was finally graced with enough dirt, he quickly sculpted something quadrupedal.  Seven was no artist like Tilda, so his finished product looked more like a Bouffalant than a Rapidash, but it got the job done.

As Seven finished pouring a healthy dose of lifeforce into his new plaything, the horse jumped back in surprise as immediately the doll rocketed skyward.  Like an anti-aircraft missile, the substitute intercepted Firestrike, who squawked and tumbled to the ground, not letting go of the faux Seven.  Firestrike’s plan to leap onto Seven’s back had barely been foiled, the Rapidash just able to finish the Substitute before the Combusken homed in.  Grumbling about his failures, Firestrike held on to Seven’s Bouffalant with all of his limbs, ementating some sense of stubbornness that Seven merely scoffed at

Happy to hide behind his new barrier, Seven prepared his next move with arrogance.  Holding his head high, he trotted over in the direction of Firestrike and the strangled sub.  Refusing to let go, Firestrike was prepared to take whatever Seven had for him with pride.  As it turned out, he didn’t need to.  Seven was so overconfident in his abilities that when he vomited his purple toxic mass in the direction of Firestrike, he did not even open his eyes to check the direction.  Firestrike watched in bewilderment as Seven spat his nasty looking glob to the right of Firestrike, missing him entirely.  Seven opened his eyes and engaged in an awkward staring contest with Firestrike, who continued to be quite confused.  His face turning red, Seven whisked around and trotted backwards, leaving the inferior Firestrike to continue manhandling the sculpture.

For the second time in the round, Seven was startled when the attack of Firestrike was barely held back in time.  This time, Firestrike had jumped down from his muddy perch and slammed his inflated legs into the ground, causing a mash of stones, rock, and ice to pop into the air, hovering ominously just behind the embarrassed Seven.  With un-Bouffalant like speed, the substitute whizzed back to Firestrike’s backside, blocking the Rapidash from all of the earth.  The mound tumbled to the ground, burying the substitute.  Seven turned around to see his substitute disintegrate, the jumble of soil proving to be too much for the poor defender.  Seven paused to mourn his short-lived companion.

The dead cannot be wept over forever, however, and Seven knew it.  Fully aware of the damage caused by that rocky tumble, he backed off and began to generate a shimmering, golden dome.  The enclosure put him in what appeared to be his own personal bubble, though the snow falling from the sky was unimpeded.  It fell through the barrier to the ground, where it was promptly melted by the heat coming off of Seven.  Firestrike, happy that he didn’t have to run through that physical barrier, smashed the ground again with his hind talons.  More rocks sprang up out of the ground, fighting their way through the snow.  They hovered above Seven’s dome for a moment before falling.  They all made it through the barrier, just like the snow, but from Firestrike’s point of view they seemed to fall in slow motion.  To Seven, the rocks definitely still hurt when they fell against his coat, but they felt almost as if they had been mildly thrust against his back, rather than dropped.  He shook himself once inside his shield, the last remnants of dust falling to the ground.

*End of Round 5*

Superbird OOO






Health: 61%
Energy: 45%
(Firestrike) Combusken [M] <Blaze>
Status: Still yearning to be a cowboy as his trainer commanded.  Attack +2, Defense +2, Special Attack -2

ultraviolet oOO






Health : 44%
Energy : 67%
(Seven) Rapidash [M] <Flash Fire>
Status: No longer underestimating Firestrike.  Reflect active (4 more actions)







Health: 84%
Energy: 78%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Status: Speed -1, Infatuated (moderate)

Arena Notes:
-The arena is covered in snow again, except around Seven
-A fair amount of soil has been displaced, though it is quickly being covered up by snow

Ref Notes:
-Happy to be back, folks
-As the snow is present once more, Firestrike’s speed was reduced again
-As a Rapidash can’t manipulate snow, Seven had to use extra energy to melt earth for his Substitute
-Bounce can be used in one action, it just costs more energy
-I increased Toxic’s accuracy based on Firestrike’s position, and yet it still missed.  That was fun to write about
-Firestrike could clearly tell he wasn’t on Seven’s back, so he used Rock Tomb
-The first Rock Tomb broke Seven’s substitute
-According to the DB, Reflect decreases the momentum of physical attacks.  I wasn’t sure how that would look with falling rocks, but I just went with it
-As a result, Rock Tomb did not lower speed when it hit Seven
-ultraviolet commands next


----------



## Eta Carinae

24 hour DQ Warning for ultraviolet.


----------



## ultraviolet

whoops! okay, quick commands. 
Use drill run. if you can't see or hit firestrike, use Morning Sun - you should be able to grab a little bit of health. If you've used Morning Sun already and you still can't see Firestrike for some reason, use Agility. 

Drill Run/Morning Sun ~ Drill Run/Morning Sun/Agility ~ Drill Run/Morning Sun/Agility


----------



## Superbird

All right, Firestrike, I'm not sure what we can do about those Drill Runs except avoid them. So first, make as many *Double Team* clones as you can, and continue to focus on avoiding the Drill Run. Once that's done, let's use *Rock Tomb* twice, and see if we can't lower Rapidash's mobility a little bit.

*Double Team ~ Rock Tomb ~ Rock Tomb*


----------



## Eta Carinae

> Format: 3v3 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: 7 Days
> Damage Cap: 35%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: Fissure, Guillotine, Horn Drill, Weather Moves
> Arena Description: Somewhere in Siberia
> One of the coldest places on the planet, and right in the middle of winter, too. Even a "warm" day here is barely more than -10°. The battleground is relatively flat, with a couple of hills on either side. The ground is also covered with thick snow - this impairs movement for all terrestrial pokémon equivalent to a stat drop of -1 Speed, though if it's gotten rid of somehow this speed impairment will vanish. It's constantly snowing here, though not hailing - this snow will act like hail except without the residual damage.
> 
> The bitter cold makes it difficult to concentrate, and you have to keep your body temperature up. If a pokémon does not physically move while using their action, they will take 3% Ice-type damage from the cold and lose 2% Energy, with the exception of Fire-types, Ice-types, and pokémon with the abilities Thick Fat, Ice Body or Snow Cloak. This damage can also be avoided by using or being hit by an attack that generates heat - most Fire-type attacks, or Scald, even if the user doesn't move around while using or getting hit by the attack. Finally, Sheer Cold is useable in this battle, but its effect changes - instead of being a one-hit KO move, it now has a 100% chance of Freezing the opponent completely, and it maintains an unconditional 30% accuracy.
> 
> There is no water source unless one is to melt the snow first. Any water on the ground will freeze into ice three actions after it appears there, and any snow scraped off of the ground somehow will reappear in three actions.


*
Round 6*

Superbird OOO






Health: 61%
Energy: 45%
(Firestrike) Combusken [M] <Blaze>
Commands: Double Team ~ Rock Tomb x2
Status: Still yearning to be a cowboy as his trainer commanded.  Attack +2, Defense +2, Special Attack -2

ultraviolet oOO






Health : 44%
Energy : 67%
(Seven) Rapidash [M] <Flash Fire>
Commands: Drill Run/Morning Sun ~ Drill Run/Morning Sun/Agility x2
Status: No longer underestimating Firestrike.  Reflect active (4 more actions)







Health: 84%
Energy: 78%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Status: Speed -1, Infatuated (moderate)

Seven, itching to pummel Firestrike after a round of support moves, charged forward through the powder once more, rendering snowflakes water drops in his wake.  Abandoning the earth and his furious gallop he leapt into the frosty air, his sprawled shadow advancing quickly towards the Combusken over the snow.  Once at his peak in the air he turned his horn towards Firestrike’s toned chest.  Keeping his horn pointed like a compass needle he began to spin through the air, a cream tornado on a collision course for the vulnerable chicken.  Seven’s horn hit true against Firestrike’ pectorals, the rest of the Rapidash’s body following in a tangle of limbs.  The much larger quadruped thrust Firestrike back down into the snow, a repeat of a move performed many times before.  Seven, pleased with the results, got up and trotted away, a bit more of a spring in his step than before.

Firestrike hadn’t lost confidence, however.  Still riding a high from his Flame Charge, he put his bulging calves to good use, beginning to dash around the arena at blistering speed.  He left clones as breadcrumbs behind him, the representations accurate enough to make Tilda jealous.  Pushing himself to his limits he managed to leave four clones standing in the snow whe- wait…snow?  Firestrike screeched to a halt and turned back around, a groan already ready in his throat.  He let it loose, exasperated.  Each of his clones had remained on the field for mere seconds before flickering and disappearing into the wind.  The culprits were the snowflakes.  Fluttering down from the sky, any contact with a clone revealed the lack of physical form present.  Firestrike had nothing to show for his handiwork, and Seven was starting to feel his confidence come back again.

Firestrike wasn’t given much time to pay his respects to his fallen comrades.  Before he knew it, Seven was crashing into him again, the Rapidash-tornado pushing him into the drifts easily thanks to his lack of preparation.  Seven, though starting to tire, had never been prouder to have a horn.  Firestrike wasn’t about to let Seven go unpunished.  Though unexpectedly unaccompanied, he slammed his claws back down into the frozen earth, causing the rocks he dislodged earlier to hop back up into the air.  They felt no resistance as they rose back out of Sevens bubble shield, but as Firestrike let them fall they encountered resistance as soon as they hit the screen.  Instantly, gravity was halved, and the descending boulders were easily shaken off by Seven, who was unimpressed with the spectacle for the second time.  His barrier was still winning the battle.

The Rapidash engaged in his third straight scamper through the snow, the tactic continuing to pay dividends.  Firstrike saw it coming this time, but even with a lowered center of gravity he fell to the ground.  He hopped back up to hopefully sneak in his next attack before Seven could return to his shield.  Alas, the Rapidash was still the much faster Pokemon.  His stones were pebbles again on Seven’s back.  The tables having turned slightly, Seven gave his first grin in a while.  From across the field, Firestrike frowned back.  He was hurting again, but he seemed to be feeling even warmer than before.  It was crunch time, and a new flame had been kindled within him

*End of Round 6*

Superbird OOO






Health: 31%
Energy: 33%
(Firestrike) Combusken [M] <Blaze>
Status: Shaking seemingly unlimited flakes from his feathers.  Attack +2, Defense +2, Special Attack -2, Blaze in effect

ultraviolet oOO






Health : 32%
Energy : 52%
(Seven) Rapidash [M] <Flash Fire>
Status: Back in control.  Reflect active (1 more action)







Health: 84%
Energy: 78%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Status: Speed -1, Infatuated (moderate)

Arena Notes:
-Various channels have opened up where Seven has used Drill Run.  They’ll be filled by the end of next round
-A fair amount of soil has been displaced, though it is quickly being covered up by snow

Ref Notes:
-Double Team doesn’t work in the snow
-Rock Tomb didn’t lower speed as a result of Reflect
-Blaze activated after Seven’s last Drill Run, even though the flavor made it seem as if it came into effect after his final Rock Tomb
-Superbird commands next


----------



## Superbird

All right, Firestrike, we're still in this. Start out the round by watching your opponent carefully - if Seven starts to do anything that looks like an attack, immediately throw up a *Protect*; otherwise, *Featherdance*. Then, *Rock Tomb* for the rest of the round once that Reflect wears off, except for if Seven puts up another screen, in which case use *Brick Break* instead.

*Protect/Featherdance ~ Rock Tomb/Brick Break x2*


----------



## ultraviolet

Let's go with Bouncing up on your first action, then Attack-Bouncing on your second action, and finishing with Drill Run.

*Bounce (up) ~ Bounce (attack) ~ Drill Run*


----------



## Eta Carinae

> Format: 3v3 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: 7 Days
> Damage Cap: 35%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: Fissure, Guillotine, Horn Drill, Weather Moves
> Arena Description: Somewhere in Siberia
> One of the coldest places on the planet, and right in the middle of winter, too. Even a "warm" day here is barely more than -10°. The battleground is relatively flat, with a couple of hills on either side. The ground is also covered with thick snow - this impairs movement for all terrestrial pokémon equivalent to a stat drop of -1 Speed, though if it's gotten rid of somehow this speed impairment will vanish. It's constantly snowing here, though not hailing - this snow will act like hail except without the residual damage.
> 
> The bitter cold makes it difficult to concentrate, and you have to keep your body temperature up. If a pokémon does not physically move while using their action, they will take 3% Ice-type damage from the cold and lose 2% Energy, with the exception of Fire-types, Ice-types, and pokémon with the abilities Thick Fat, Ice Body or Snow Cloak. This damage can also be avoided by using or being hit by an attack that generates heat - most Fire-type attacks, or Scald, even if the user doesn't move around while using or getting hit by the attack. Finally, Sheer Cold is useable in this battle, but its effect changes - instead of being a one-hit KO move, it now has a 100% chance of Freezing the opponent completely, and it maintains an unconditional 30% accuracy.
> 
> There is no water source unless one is to melt the snow first. Any water on the ground will freeze into ice three actions after it appears there, and any snow scraped off of the ground somehow will reappear in three actions.


*
Round 7*

Superbird OOO






Health: 31%
Energy: 33%
(Firestrike) Combusken [M] <Blaze>
Commands: Protect/Feather Dance ~ Rock Tomb/Brick Break x2
Status: Shaking seemingly unlimited flakes from his feathers.  Attack +2, Defense +2, Special Attack -2, Blaze in effect

ultraviolet oOO






Health : 32%
Energy : 52%
(Seven) Rapidash [M] <Flash Fire>
Commands: Bounce ~ Bounce ~ Drill Run
Status: Back in control.  Reflect active (1 more action)







Health: 84%
Energy: 78%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Status: Speed -1, Infatuated (moderate)

Seven was not about to take any chances, seeing his shield start to flicker before his eyes.  Happy to make an exit, he hurtled forwards and out of the dome.  He hardly came close to Firestrike before he bent his legs to their extremes, gathering as much energy as he could.  With a mighty release he lifted off, flames trailing through the air as he disappeared into the swirling snow.  Firestrike fumed as he saw his target disappear into the storm, already far out of reach.  Still, he had to try to hit the evasive Rapidash.  Moving forward into a patch of earth cleared by the flames on Seven’s ankles, he began to recite an elaborate dance.  Much of it involved moves that may be considered sensual if performed by humans, long drawn out caresses.  In reality, being performed by a Combusken these suggestive actions were simply to allow Firestrike to gather feathers in his hand, which he then tossed into the air.  He threw them as high as he could, hoping by some minor miracle they would be caught up in the wind and carried towards Seven, but they lazily floated back to the ground, where the snow was quick to swallow them up.

Seven’s protective bubble, left empty, gave a few parting glints before melting into the snow.  The Rapidash no longer had such a barrier to fall back on.  Speaking of falling and Rapidashes, as the Reflect wore off Seven reached the pinnacle of his ascent.  From there he began the long drop back down to the drifting snow.  From this height, Firestrike was only a small orange dot, visible for his contrast against the white backdrop.  Even so, Seven had executed his jump perfectly, and was now anticipating the landing on lighter bird.  For said lighter bird, it was a painful entrance.  The barrel of the beast hit Firestrike right on his plume, several hooves striking his limbs.  He was promptly crushed and pushed down into the snow.  Having been caught in the middle of his futile dance, his body was twisted in many weird angles.  This came back to bite him as he was pinned against the earth.  He squawked as he felt his bones straining from the pressure, tendons stretching, muscles convulsing.  Momentum all gone, Seven hopped up and trotted away, while Firestrike remained on the ground, shuddering.

Eventually, he hauled himself back onto his sore feet, wobbling as he tried to find his balance again.  Every structure in his body hurt, and he was in a daze trying to find his opponent, let alone attack them.  Still, through the blur, he got a beat on Seven.  Fighting cramps, he lifted his leg and slammed it down, whooshing through the snow and coming to rest against the frozen ground.  His loyal rocks from earlier hopped up from the ground as before, this time no shimmering impediment in their way.  With another firm step, Firestrike sent the rocks falling down upon Seven.  The boulders this time were not halted, falling with gravity’s full will on Seven’s back, causing the Rapidash to arch himself in response.  He hadn’t felt the full brunt of that attack.  Now he wished he wouldn’t have to again.

Seven shot forwards once more, high stepping over the uncovered boulders.  Ignoring the pain now mounting in his calves, Seven again took to the air, this time not going for height as much as momentum.  As he came towards Firestrike he entered into another gyration, appearing as a cream-blob to the Combusken, still fighting vision difficulties of his own.  Seven’s horn hit Firestrike in the thigh, throwing him way off balance.  Both Pokemon again slid into a bank, Seven still enjoying the entire routine.  The Rapidash did not enjoy what came next.  Firestrike was back to his feet speedily, and he again banged his back claws against the floor, causing boulders to levitate.  Seven hardly had time to react before Firestrike brought his other foot down with an equally powerful strike, leading to an earthen cascade.  A whole mix of stone, gravel, and dirt crashed down onto Seven’s back, causing the Rapidash to lower his head and pant heavily.  His back was now a cutting board, marked with innumerable cuts and scratches.  His legs were burning (literally and figuratively) and he could hardly lift his horn to its regal height.  The next round was going to be a struggle.

*End of Round 7*

Superbird OOO






Health: 11%
Energy: 23%
(Firestrike) Combusken [M] <Blaze>
Status: Finally feeling chilled.  Attack +2, Defense +2, Special Attack -2, Blaze in effect, Paralyzed (severe)

ultraviolet oOO






Health : 6%
Energy : 43%
(Seven) Rapidash [M] <Flash Fire>
Status: Gasping rapidly.  Speed -2







Health: 84%
Energy: 78%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Status: Speed -1, Infatuated (moderate)

Arena Notes:
-The snow has covered a collection of attack accessories, boulders and feathers being the main attractions.

Ref Notes:
-Feather Dance failed, as Seven was out of reach
-Bounce caused paralysis
-Speaking of Bounce, I _almost_ forgot it was super effective
-As the Reflect faded after the first action, those Rock Tombs finally lowered speed
-ultraviolet commands next


----------



## ultraviolet

Well Seven, you've done super well in this battle, but we both know you don't actually need the KO EXP. Let's do some final damage with Toxic, using Morning Sun if Firestrike protects. If you've already used toxic, switch to Drill Run again instead.

*Toxic/Morning Sun ~ Toxic/Morning Sun/Drill Run ~ Toxic/Morning Sun/Drill Run*


----------



## Superbird

Ugh, Firestrike, I _want_ to command you to Roost, but that would end up killing you from energy consumption, if you even learned Roost, which you don't. So instead, we'll take our KO and run with it. See if we can keep ourselves from getting poisoned, too - I know you're paralyzed, but priority is priority. Use *Quick Attack* until it works, which is hopefully the first time and if not that even more hopefully the second time. From 6%, it should KO.

*Quick Attack x3*


----------



## Eta Carinae

> Format: 3v3 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: 7 Days
> Damage Cap: 35%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: Fissure, Guillotine, Horn Drill, Weather Moves
> Arena Description: Somewhere in Siberia
> One of the coldest places on the planet, and right in the middle of winter, too. Even a "warm" day here is barely more than -10°. The battleground is relatively flat, with a couple of hills on either side. The ground is also covered with thick snow - this impairs movement for all terrestrial pokémon equivalent to a stat drop of -1 Speed, though if it's gotten rid of somehow this speed impairment will vanish. It's constantly snowing here, though not hailing - this snow will act like hail except without the residual damage.
> 
> The bitter cold makes it difficult to concentrate, and you have to keep your body temperature up. If a pokémon does not physically move while using their action, they will take 3% Ice-type damage from the cold and lose 2% Energy, with the exception of Fire-types, Ice-types, and pokémon with the abilities Thick Fat, Ice Body or Snow Cloak. This damage can also be avoided by using or being hit by an attack that generates heat - most Fire-type attacks, or Scald, even if the user doesn't move around while using or getting hit by the attack. Finally, Sheer Cold is useable in this battle, but its effect changes - instead of being a one-hit KO move, it now has a 100% chance of Freezing the opponent completely, and it maintains an unconditional 30% accuracy.
> 
> There is no water source unless one is to melt the snow first. Any water on the ground will freeze into ice three actions after it appears there, and any snow scraped off of the ground somehow will reappear in three actions.


*Round 8*

Superbird OOO






Health: 11%
Energy: 23%
(Firestrike) Combusken [M] <Blaze>
Commands: Quick Attack x3
Status: Finally feeling chilled.  Attack +2, Defense +2, Special Attack -2, Blaze in effect, Paralyzed (severe)

ultraviolet oOO






Health : 6%
Energy : 43%
(Seven) Rapidash [M] <Flash Fire>
Commands: Toxic/Morning Sun ~ Toxic/Morning Sun/Drill Run x2
Status: Gasping rapidly.  Speed -2







Health: 84%
Energy: 78%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Status: Speed -1, Infatuated (moderate)

Seven got the message.  Her trainer knew his time on the field was done, so it was time to make his mark on the battle before he had to throw in the towel.  Though every movement was a struggle, Seven sought to make up for his embarrassing miss from earlier.  Shutting his eyes against the pain, he coughed up a delightful mess consisting of his Poffin breakfast and some noxious chemicals.  Trying not to dwell on the taste, he used his tongue to shape the gunk into a ball.  With the blob ready to be launched, he saw Firestrike had moved away from his usual position.  Seven had only a moment to gaze before the Combusken slammed into the Rapidash, his limbs cooperating in the pivotal moment.  Seven was caught completely off-guard, and the final drop to the snow was enough to put him at peace.  Victorious, Firestrike struck a Captain Morgan pose atop Seven’s fallen form, miming a Champion’s Belt.

*End of Round 8*

Superbird OOO






Health: 11%
Energy: 19%
(Firestrike) Combusken [M] <Blaze>
Status: Thinking about the paparazzi that will greet him.  Attack +2, Defense +2, Special Attack -2, Blaze in effect, Paralyzed (severe)

ultraviolet oXO






Health : 0%
Energy : 43%
(Seven) Rapidash [M] <Flash Fire>
Status: KO’d







Health: 84%
Energy: 78%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Status: Speed -1, Infatuated (moderate)

Arena Notes:
-The snow has covered a collection of attack accessories, boulders and feathers being the main attractions.

Ref Notes:
-Firestrike had to use a bit more energy to have priority while paralyzed.
-ultraviolet sends out, then Superbird commands next.


----------



## ultraviolet

Let's go, Dorito!!


----------



## Superbird

All right, Firestrike, you've done really well, and we're probably not gonna make it through the round. So before you go out, let's lay down some statuses. *Toxic* first, and then as soon as that works, *Will-o-Wisp*. If you're taunted, try to use *Rock Tomb* and get that speed loss. If by the third action you're still conscious, *Baton Pass to Gorouna* instead of statusing.

*Toxic / Rock Tomb ~ Toxic / Will-o-Wisp / Rock Tomb ~ Baton Pass / Rock Tomb*


----------



## ultraviolet

Hm, no thanks. Let's avoid that status with Fly; if Firestrike's still alive somehow, use Quick Attack to knock him over before he can Baton Pass.

*Fly (up) ~ Fly (attack) ~ Quick Attack*


----------



## Eta Carinae

> Format: 3v3 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: 7 Days
> Damage Cap: 35%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: Fissure, Guillotine, Horn Drill, Weather Moves
> Arena Description: Somewhere in Siberia
> One of the coldest places on the planet, and right in the middle of winter, too. Even a "warm" day here is barely more than -10°. The battleground is relatively flat, with a couple of hills on either side. The ground is also covered with thick snow - this impairs movement for all terrestrial pokémon equivalent to a stat drop of -1 Speed, though if it's gotten rid of somehow this speed impairment will vanish. It's constantly snowing here, though not hailing - this snow will act like hail except without the residual damage.
> 
> The bitter cold makes it difficult to concentrate, and you have to keep your body temperature up. If a pokémon does not physically move while using their action, they will take 3% Ice-type damage from the cold and lose 2% Energy, with the exception of Fire-types, Ice-types, and pokémon with the abilities Thick Fat, Ice Body or Snow Cloak. This damage can also be avoided by using or being hit by an attack that generates heat - most Fire-type attacks, or Scald, even if the user doesn't move around while using or getting hit by the attack. Finally, Sheer Cold is useable in this battle, but its effect changes - instead of being a one-hit KO move, it now has a 100% chance of Freezing the opponent completely, and it maintains an unconditional 30% accuracy.
> 
> There is no water source unless one is to melt the snow first. Any water on the ground will freeze into ice three actions after it appears there, and any snow scraped off of the ground somehow will reappear in three actions.


*Round 9
*
Superbird OOO






Health: 11%
Energy: 19%
(Firestrike) Combusken [M] <Blaze>
Commands: Toxic/Rock Tomb ~ Toxic/Will-O-Wisp/Rock Tomb ~ Baton Pass/Rock Tomb
Status: Thinking about the paparazzi that will greet him.  Attack +2, Defense +2, Special Attack -2, Blaze in effect, Paralyzed (severe)

ultraviolet oXO






Health : 100%
Energy : 100%
(Dorito) Murkrow [M] <Super Luck> @Dusk Stone
Commands: Fly ~ Fly ~ Quick Attack
Status: Grimacing at the cold seeping into his feet.







Health: 84%
Energy: 78%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Status: Speed -1, Infatuated (moderate)

ultraviolet recalled her fallen warrior, the majestic steed spread-eagled across the snow drifts.  Seven’s trainer thought for a few seconds before grabbing a new ball off of her belt; Tilda’s remained in her pocket for later.  The Pokeball was tossed, and from the white light materialized a small raven-like creature, covered in obsidian feathers and donning a brimmed witch’s hat.  Dorito the Murkrow descended to the frozen ground and immediately clenched his muscles.  The snow beneath him and falling from above seemed to reach out with icy tendrils, already chilling the poor bird to the bone.

Without further urging, Dorito lifted off again, his stiff wings stretching as he aimed skyward.  As he flapped, he kept his eyes trained on his opponent, who had clearly seen enough of the dismal arena.  Dorito rose higher into the swirling winds, the snow a blustering constant.  As he gained height Firestrike appeared smaller and smaller, the Combusken barely acknowledging his new opponent in his exhaustion.  Finally, as Dorito reached a high-flying plateau, Firestrike lazily tilted his head towards the clouds.  With little hope in mind, he began to gargle with acids, producing a vibrant purple mush of nasty chemicals.  Facing almost vertically, he spat the blob in the direction of Dorito’s black speck.  The blob ascended rapidly for a moment or two, before plopping back down into the snow, the toxins dispersing.  The entire display was disappointing.  Firestrike was done.

Dorito was happy to whisk him off of the battlefield.  Seeing the unimpressive action come to a close, the Murkrow made a beeline back towards the Earth.  Crooked beak cutting through the gusting winds, Dorito hurtled towards Firestrike, who merely shut his eyes and awaited the end.  He had done his duty, so he was content.  Dorito slammed into Firestrike, causing him to tumble down into the snow.  Dorito hopped back up after delivering the blow, leaving the unconscious Firestrike to accumulate snowflakes on the ground.

*End of Round 9*

Superbird XOO






Health: 0%
Energy: 15%
(Firestrike) Combusken [M] <Blaze>
Status: KO’d!

ultraviolet oXO






Health : 100%
Energy : 96%
(Dorito) Murkrow [M] <Super Luck> @Dusk Stone
Status: Hoping each of his opponents will go down so easily.







Health: 84%
Energy: 78%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Status: Speed -1, Infatuated (moderate)

Arena Notes:
-The snow has covered a collection of attack accessories, boulders and feathers being the main attractions.

Ref Notes:
-Toxic missed the highflying Dorito.
-Superbird sends out, then ultraviolet commands next.


----------



## Superbird

Congratulations, Firestrike. That was fantastic.

All right, *Quabbel*, let's see what we can do here.


----------



## Eta Carinae

DQ Warning for ultraviolet, 24 hours to post.

look at me, posting dq warnings and no actual reffings!


----------



## ultraviolet

sorry!! okay Dorito, let's just go on the offensive and go with Snarl, Dark Pulse, and Snarl again. We'll do something more strategic later. If Snarl happens to get Cursed Body'd after your first action, switch to Ominous Wind instead.

*Snarl ~ Dark Pulse ~ Snarl/Ominous Wind*


----------



## Superbird

Hm. I don't terribly like the idea of you taking those Snarls, but they're still advantageous to us in the sense that Dorito isn't gonna be moving much, and the cold is much worse for him than it is for you. *Protect* first, to make sure he doesn't switch to Ominous Wind on action 3. After that, let's use two *Blizzard*s with enhanced accuracy from the snow - if he's gonna use Super-effective moves on you, the least you can do is return the favor. Maybe we can even freeze him, which might be nice.

*Protect ~ Blizzard x2*


----------



## Eta Carinae

> Format: 3v3 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: 7 Days
> Damage Cap: 35%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: Fissure, Guillotine, Horn Drill, Weather Moves
> Arena Description: Somewhere in Siberia
> One of the coldest places on the planet, and right in the middle of winter, too. Even a "warm" day here is barely more than -10°. The battleground is relatively flat, with a couple of hills on either side. The ground is also covered with thick snow - this impairs movement for all terrestrial pokémon equivalent to a stat drop of -1 Speed, though if it's gotten rid of somehow this speed impairment will vanish. It's constantly snowing here, though not hailing - this snow will act like hail except without the residual damage.
> 
> The bitter cold makes it difficult to concentrate, and you have to keep your body temperature up. If a pokémon does not physically move while using their action, they will take 3% Ice-type damage from the cold and lose 2% Energy, with the exception of Fire-types, Ice-types, and pokémon with the abilities Thick Fat, Ice Body or Snow Cloak. This damage can also be avoided by using or being hit by an attack that generates heat - most Fire-type attacks, or Scald, even if the user doesn't move around while using or getting hit by the attack. Finally, Sheer Cold is useable in this battle, but its effect changes - instead of being a one-hit KO move, it now has a 100% chance of Freezing the opponent completely, and it maintains an unconditional 30% accuracy.
> 
> There is no water source unless one is to melt the snow first. Any water on the ground will freeze into ice three actions after it appears there, and any snow scraped off of the ground somehow will reappear in three actions.


*Round 10*

Superbird XOO






Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Quabbel) Frillish [M] <Cursed Body> @Lucky Egg
Status: Adopting the “predator” mentality.  Speed -1

ultraviolet oXO






Health : 100%
Energy : 96%
(Dorito) Murkrow [M] <Super Luck> @Dusk Stone
Status: Hoping each of his opponents will go down so easily.







Health: 84%
Energy: 78%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Status: Speed -1

Firestrike was hastily recalled, and quickly another Pokemon was sent out in his place.  From Superbird’s next Pokeball, a floating and wispy character emerged, a look of shock every present on his face.  Though he appeared already mystified, behind his visage he was cool, collected, and ready to keep the good momentum going.

Dorito was surprised by his next opponent.  He had figured that he would be facing something that wouldn’t be so easily conquered by his natural wrath.  Well, he certainly wasn’t going to complain.  He opened his crooked beak wide, as if yawning, and released a bone-chilling squawk that carried far even in the howling wind.  The emission was far more gravelly than the bird would normally have produced, unnerving those who heard it.  Quabbel did not fit that category.  Before even taking a second to catch his bearings or survey Dorito, he had conjured up a translucent energy shield.  Uncommonly, he adjusted it so it formed a bubble around his head, rather than a flat barrier in front of him.  As a result, his noggin was soundproofed, and neither the howling wind nor the frightening call perturbed him.  Seeing Dorito shut his trap, he dissolved the energy shield.

Dorito shivered and shook out his talons a he felt them starting to numb.  He wished he could be up flying again simply so that he could stay warm and mobile.  Alas, orders were orders, and hitherto he hadn’t taken any damage from either opponent, only Mother Nature, who was clearly not having a good day.  All of this pessimistic thinking had Dorito in quite a huff.  Channelling this negative temperament, he fanned his wings and released a fast-travelling wave of rancorous energy, midnight black in pigment.  Quabbel put up no defenses this time, and the pulse ripped through his gelatinous form, balancing the frigid conditions with a caustic sensation.  He trembled and floated backwards a bit; Dorito wasn’t a pushover.

Quabbel was still confident, and knew he wasn’t a laughing matter either.  Looking around him, he grinned internally, gleefully realizing how little he would have to do to for his next action.  Whipping his flimsy arms around, he took to changing the direction of the wind, halting its randomness, instead pushing it towards a more concentrated goal.  Soon, the tempest had begun to swirl around Dorito, who nervously cocked his head from side-to-side, looking for an escape route.  Quabbel had given no such way out, and with a few more dramatic gestures, the circle of wind began to squeeze tighter and tighter around Dorito.  As the Murkrow descended into full-blown panic, the gusts started their buffering.  Soon, Dorito was merely a mess of feathers, abandoning all dignity in the raging storm.  He grimaced each time a piece of ice struck his coat, and gasped when he was blinded by the snow.  After what felt like an eternity, the winds died down, and Dorito was left panting.  _Now_ his opponents had hurt him.

Still, as shocked as he was, Dorito was in fairly good health, and after a few seconds he was ready to continue again.  Two could dance the super-effective tango, it seemed.  Raising his head high again, the Murkrow cawed ominously, the noise this time heard by Quabbel.  The Frillish tried to raise his arms to cover his ears, but the nefarious sound still broke through, and he felt his spirits lower.  Instantly, as he had heard the sound, bad memories had flooded his conscience.  He didn’t want to think about any of those occurrences again.  Dorito was not free from negative effects either, as he felt an idea of his, impossible to place now, seem to disappear.  He would worry about that later.  Though flooded by unhappy thoughts, Quabbel was perfectly happy to create some bad memories for his opponent.  Again, he let nature fight for him, the winds whistling around the battlefield happy to abandon their erratic dance to assist him in combat.  Dorito got a face full of snow this time, and as the storm settled, he realized that even a Frillish could put up a good fight.

*End of Round 10*

Superbird XOO






Health: 70%
Energy: 76%
(Quabbel) Frillish [M] <Cursed Body> @Lucky Egg
Status: Cautiously confident.  Special Attack -1

ultraviolet oXO






Health: 65% [CAPPED]
Energy: 80%
(Dorito) Murkrow [M] <Super Luck> @Dusk Stone
Status: Can no longer feel his feet.  Speed -1, Snarl disabled (3 more actions)







Health: 84%
Energy: 78%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Status: Speed -1

Arena Notes:
-The snow has covered a collection of attack accessories, boulders and feathers being the main attractions.

Ref Notes:
-As I've told other participants in battles I'm reffing, right now is a very busy time for me, so reffings may be slower than usual (like this one).  If that's OK with you, I should be back to normal by the end of next week.
-As Firestrike has fainted, Tilda's infatuation is gone
-Quabbel’s Terrain Damage: 6% health, 6% energy
-Dorito’s Terrain Damage: 12% health, 6% energy
-Apparently Frillish are terrestrial, so Quabbel takes the speed drop
-I debated over whether Blizzard should cost less energy, as the battle seems to be taking place in a blizzard already, but as the arena description merely mentions that it is “snowing”, with no real stormy conditions present, I had it cost the normal amount of energy
-The second Snarl was disabled by Cursed Body
-Dorito hit the Damage Cap on the third action
-Superbird commands next


----------



## Superbird

Sweet! Nice going, Quabbel. As expected, it only takes two Blizzards to hit that damage cap. 

This round, let's start with a *Confuse Ray*, unless you are taunted, in which case use *Blizzard*. Same thing for the rest of the round - confuse ray until he's confused and Blizzard if it won't work or he is already confused - unless you're tormented and/or can't use Blizzard for some reason when you otherwise would, in which case get some movement on with *Waterfall* on the second action. If, by the third action, you've used Blizzard once and Waterfall once, use *Scald* instead of Waterfall; if you've used Blizzard twice by that point, use the Scald on the ground instead, and try to melt as much snow as possible around you - see if we can't get a water source ready for the next round. 

If he makes a Substitute and you've used Blizzard on it but it hasn't broken yet, use whichever Water-type move you have that action to finish it off.

Finally, if at any point, Dorito is unreachable/unhittable (barring a Substitute) by any of your attacks, default to Confuse Ray.

*Confuse Ray / Blizzard / Waterfall x2 ~ Confuse Ray / Blizzard / Scald*


----------



## ultraviolet

sorry!! i haven't had much free time this week. 

I'm not liking the look of this round, so let's beat Quabbel to the punch with Flatter, then Fly into the sky and use Thunder Wave from above him.

*Flatter ~ Fly ~ Thunder Wave*


----------



## Eta Carinae

> Format: 3v3 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: 7 Days
> Damage Cap: 35%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: Fissure, Guillotine, Horn Drill, Weather Moves
> Arena Description: Somewhere in Siberia
> One of the coldest places on the planet, and right in the middle of winter, too. Even a "warm" day here is barely more than -10°. The battleground is relatively flat, with a couple of hills on either side. The ground is also covered with thick snow - this impairs movement for all terrestrial pokémon equivalent to a stat drop of -1 Speed, though if it's gotten rid of somehow this speed impairment will vanish. It's constantly snowing here, though not hailing - this snow will act like hail except without the residual damage.
> 
> The bitter cold makes it difficult to concentrate, and you have to keep your body temperature up. If a pokémon does not physically move while using their action, they will take 3% Ice-type damage from the cold and lose 2% Energy, with the exception of Fire-types, Ice-types, and pokémon with the abilities Thick Fat, Ice Body or Snow Cloak. This damage can also be avoided by using or being hit by an attack that generates heat - most Fire-type attacks, or Scald, even if the user doesn't move around while using or getting hit by the attack. Finally, Sheer Cold is useable in this battle, but its effect changes - instead of being a one-hit KO move, it now has a 100% chance of Freezing the opponent completely, and it maintains an unconditional 30% accuracy.
> 
> There is no water source unless one is to melt the snow first. Any water on the ground will freeze into ice three actions after it appears there, and any snow scraped off of the ground somehow will reappear in three actions.


*Round 11*

Superbird XOO






Health: 70%
Energy: 76%
(Quabbel) Frillish [M] <Cursed Body> @Lucky Egg
Commands: Confuse Ray/Blizzard/Waterfall x2 ~ Confuse Ray/Blizzard/Scald
Status: Cautiously confident.  Speed -1, Special Attack -1

ultraviolet oXO






Health: 65%
Energy: 80%
(Dorito) Murkrow [M] <Super Luck> @Dusk Stone
Commands: Flatter ~ Fly ~ Thunder Wave
Status: Can no longer feel his feet.  Speed -1, Snarl disabled (3 more actions)







Health: 84%
Energy: 78%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Status: Speed -1

Dorito tried to ignore the icicles that were forming along the brim of his top hat and think positively.  He was still the dark-type, and his opponent wasn’t fairing to much better than he in the elements.  It sounded like the right time to try and cheer him up.  Dorito dropped his fight stance and smiled, false authenticity running rampant.  Sounding as genuine as he could with his squawking tones, Dorito started to level compliment after compliment at his ghostly rival, who continued to look as aghast as normal.  Praise seemed to rain down from the sky, Dorito hitting on his mastery of Blizzard, the fluidity with which he moved, and his spookiness factor.  Though Quabbel’s face hardly altered, on the inside the Frillish was scarlet with embarrassment.  No one had ever talked about him like that before, not even his trainer.  Quabbel stared back at Dorito, who was fighting for geniality in the aggravating temperatures.

The gears in the Frillish’s mind were spinning uncontrollably, his thoughts splintering in random directions as he rambled inwardly.  Perhaps he was a better battler than he thought?  Perhaps one day he’d be the best Frillish on the planet?  The best Jellicent?  Maybe he, single-handedly, could win the League Championship for his trainer?  The possibilities were endless.  As he pondered to himself, he absentmindedly swung his floppy arms around his body.  As was inevitable, with a particularly surge of positivity coursing through his synapses, one of his arms flew high enough to strike him right in the centre of his face.  He flinched, and befuddled, escaped from his daydreams.  Who had done that?  Surely not the greatest Frillish in all the land?

From across the wintery landscape, Dorito nearly doubled over from holding back his screeching guffaws.  He was in a much brighter mood, especially considering he was finally able to take to the skies again.  Spreading his stiff wings, he gave a few flaps to stretch out his limbs, before going up.  He was both literally and figuratively warmed by this return to his comfort-zone.  Soon he was high above Quabbel, who looked the more perplexed.  The Frillish was slowly trying to compose himself.  He knew he was the greatest, but he supposed that he had to demonstrate it to his crowd of four.  Keeping his arms firmly in place at his sides, he generated a chain of bedazzled motes that hung in the air like a vibrant halo, slowly circling his bulbous head.  Common sense tainted by his brief wash of euphoria, Quabbel was not daunted by the distance, and sent the flashing train towards the clouds.  Dorito saw the bright flashes before they were close enough to mesmerize him, and he knew enough to quickly dart out of the way, keeping his eyes steady on a distant pine forest.  Judging that the coast was clear, he flitted back around to see Quabbel shaking his head in disgust.

Steadying himself in the shearing winds, Dorito took his time honing in on Quabbel, who was still trying to think clearly again.  Hitting a patch of calm amongst the volatility of the gale, Dorito squawked and released a small yet pesky ball of electric current that wavered through the air on its course for Quabbel.  The Frillish was still far too occupied with his own devices to notice the encroaching charge, and was thus caught off guard as sparks began to weasel their way through his body.  His already addled brain took another blow as his nervous system tried to reboot itself, still fighting with the lingering electric charges.  Succumbing entirely, he let his crippled body rest.  He didn’t need it anyways.  Though Dorito remained high above him, Quabbel had no trouble sending whirling gusts up to his level, capturing shards of ice as they went.  The Murkrow was not safe even towering above the battlefield, as Quabbel again let the power of nature tear through Dorito’s feathery coat.  A howl echoed long and intimidating across the wasteland as the winds died down again, leaving Dorito in quite a foul mood.

*End of Round 11*

Superbird XOO






Health: 62%
Energy: 60%
(Quabbel) Frillish [M] <Cursed Body> @Lucky Egg
Status: Sour.  Speed -1, Confused (2 more actions), Paralyzed (severe)

ultraviolet oXO






Health: 45%
Energy: 68%
(Dorito) Murkrow [M] <Super Luck> @Dusk Stone
Status: Scouring for a safe haven







Health: 84%
Energy: 78%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Status: Speed -1

Arena Notes:
-The snow has covered a collection of attack accessories, boulders and feathers being the main attractions.

Ref Notes:
-I have free time again!  I should be able to ref with some semblance of regularity now
-Quabbel’s Terrain Damage: 4% health, 4% energy
-Dorito’s Terrain Damage: 4% health, 2% energy
-Quabbel confusionfail’d on the first action (which I considered movement, so no terrain damage)
-“if it won’t work” is a bit vague, regarding Confuse Ray.  Quabbel used it on the second action as he was feeling extra-confident, and there was still a chance it could hit a high flying Dorito (at least going off of how I ref flight)
-Alas, it still missed
-But, Quabbel knew better on the third action and went for Blizzard instead
-Thunder Wave also had its accuracy slashed, but it still struck
-Blizzard took no accuracy nerfs, as it makes sense that Quabbel would be able to conjure a snowstorm higher in the air.  It cost a bit more energy as a result of the distance
-Staying aloft would involve movement, so no terrain penalty on the last action for Dorito
-ultraviolet commands next


----------



## Superbird

Loath as I am to mention it, I think you forgot to note that Quabbel is paralyzed at the end of the round.


----------



## Eta Carinae

Ah yes, fixed.


----------



## ultraviolet

yooo I was curious about how you determined the duration of Quabbel's confusion? what's his chance for confuse-failing right now? (like is he mildly confused? severely confused?)


----------



## Eta Carinae

ultraviolet said:


> yooo I was curious about how you determined the duration of Quabbel's confusion? what's his chance for confuse-failing right now? (like is he mildly confused? severely confused?)


Regarding confusion, I roll once it first comes into effect to determine whether it will last 4, 5, or 6 actions (in this case it was 5).  Then, each turn the Pokemon is confused, the chances of them being confused goes down incrementally by 10%, starting at 40%, 50%, or 60% respectively.  So after Flatter struck, Quabbel had a 50% chance of being fully confused, then 40% the next action, 30% the final action.  If Quabbel gets hit by a powerful move (usually 10%+ damage) or uses Chill, Calm Mind, etc. the count goes down by 1.

I probably should have clarified earlier, as I don't tend to use a severe/moderate/mild spectrum.  Does that sound fine to you two?


----------



## ultraviolet

I guess it does seem kind of odd.

Potentially, Quabbel could roll a 4, have a 40% chance on the fist action of confusion, then on the second action of confusion use Calm Mind _and _have the confusion weaken on its own by 10%, giving only a 20% chance of confusion after the second turn of confusion. It just seems to reduce really steeply, particularly from a move that 100% causes confusion. I would maybe expect something like this from say, Water Pulse, that has a chance to cause confusion, I guess?


----------



## Eta Carinae

I understand where you're coming from, and I can certainly re-evaluate how I treat it, but it would also feel odd (and a teensy bit unfair) to change my scale for a status condition in the middle of a battle.  I suppose I just work off of the games where confusion is such a brief condition, it makes sense to me to have it disappear fairly quickly.  To each their own though.


----------



## ultraviolet

oh sure, no problem, I just wanted to ask. ANYway I didn't mean to not command for like two weeks so:

I want you to circle above Quabbel and be as annoying and irritating as possible. Use Snarl again, but watch your opponent. If Quabbel tries to attack, swoop down and use Sucker Punch. If Snarl is disabled or Quabbel is unhittable, be the chillest bird and fly around using Calm Mind.
*
Snarl / Sucker Punch / Calm Mind x 3
*


----------



## Superbird

I think we can afford to take that damage, Quabbel - your *Blizzards* should do more than your opponent's Sucker Punches. But first, let's use an *Acid Armor* to soften those Sucker Punchs a little bit.

*Acid Armor ~ Blizzard x2*


----------



## Eta Carinae

> Format: 3v3 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: 7 Days
> Damage Cap: 35%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: Fissure, Guillotine, Horn Drill, Weather Moves
> Arena Description: Somewhere in Siberia
> One of the coldest places on the planet, and right in the middle of winter, too. Even a "warm" day here is barely more than -10°. The battleground is relatively flat, with a couple of hills on either side. The ground is also covered with thick snow - this impairs movement for all terrestrial pokémon equivalent to a stat drop of -1 Speed, though if it's gotten rid of somehow this speed impairment will vanish. It's constantly snowing here, though not hailing - this snow will act like hail except without the residual damage.
> 
> The bitter cold makes it difficult to concentrate, and you have to keep your body temperature up. If a pokémon does not physically move while using their action, they will take 3% Ice-type damage from the cold and lose 2% Energy, with the exception of Fire-types, Ice-types, and pokémon with the abilities Thick Fat, Ice Body or Snow Cloak. This damage can also be avoided by using or being hit by an attack that generates heat - most Fire-type attacks, or Scald, even if the user doesn't move around while using or getting hit by the attack. Finally, Sheer Cold is useable in this battle, but its effect changes - instead of being a one-hit KO move, it now has a 100% chance of Freezing the opponent completely, and it maintains an unconditional 30% accuracy.
> 
> There is no water source unless one is to melt the snow first. Any water on the ground will freeze into ice three actions after it appears there, and any snow scraped off of the ground somehow will reappear in three actions.


*Round 12*

Birdy XOO






Health: 62%
Energy: 60%
(Quabbel) Frillish [M] <Cursed Body> @Lucky Egg
Commands: Acid Armor ~ Blizzard x2
Status: Sour.  Speed -1, Confused (2 more actions)

ultraviolet oXO






Health: 45%
Energy: 68%
(Dorito) Murkrow [M] <Super Luck> @Dusk Stone
Commands: Snarl/Sucker Punch/Calm Mind
Status: Scouring for a safe haven







Health: 84%
Energy: 78%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Status: Speed -1

Dorito turned down towards Quabbel again, his keen eye trained on his every move, awaiting a hint of the Frillish’s intentions.  Quabbel did move, but clearly not in an aggressive way.  He did not even glance at Dorito, instead reaching one of his frilly arms downwards, getting a handful of the thick film that protected the weak, fleshy underside of his legs.  Not staring at the off-white substance for long, he began to lather it on the front of his legs.  Soon his other arm was in on the act, promptly smearing liberal amounts of goo all over his body, rendering him slimy to the point of off-putting.  Quabbel didn’t seem to mind being drenched with the goop, as it provided a small bit of insulation from the biting cold.

That was enough for Dorito.  He could see Quabbel had no malicious ideas for the current action.  He responded with a move that could also be considered off-putting, but for a different reason.  Dorito’s beak opened wide, and from the gaping maw came a low and frightening call, like the raven prophesising certain doom.  While the trainers (now no longer able to feel any extremities) simply a heard a baritone drone, Quabbel shivered not only from the gelid wind, but from the subtleties he could hear in Dorito’s discharge.  Below the monotone whine he could just make out the incantation of an ancient spell, nearly lost among the bluster and the presiding noise.  Still, he was frightened by the attack on his ear drums, and no longer felt quite as self-confident as in the minutes prior.

Now, still stricken, Quabbel began to call on the overarching chill to further his cause once more.  Dorito had become incredibly familiar with the move, including the preparation.  As a result, he had no trouble distinguishing the action and beginning his descent.  His long descent.  Though he had had plans to strike before Quabbel could truly kick up the winds, the gravity of the distance he had to travel sunk in without much delay.  Quabbel saw Dorito moving and merely adjusted the focus of his storm-brewing.  As Dorito came closer and closer, the gusts became stronger and more tinged with ice, digging into his much-maligned feathers.  Still, he persevered.  The storm was in full force as he finally got close to Quabbel.  With one final squawk he burst out of the icy cloud, the stone tucked in his hat emitting a prominent, shadowy aura, and delivered a swiping blow with his wing to the Frillish, who was surprised by the Murkrow appearing so suddenly out of the haze.  Luckily, his move was already finished, and any loss of concentration was therefore unimportant.

Once more he channelled pure arctic power to do the damage he needed to inflict.  It was no question of guessing for Dorito, who continued to identify the telltale signs of an incoming Blizzard.  This time, in terms of distance, he was more adequately prepared.  He swooped forward once more and delivered a much earlier crunching swipe.  Quabbel was temporarily stunned, but he put it behind himself quickly and resumed preparing for his attack.  The infinity of Siberian winter continued to impress as he generated another cyclone of frozen pain for Dorito to fight with futility against.  He was merciless.

*End of Round 12*

Birdy XOO






Health: 27% [CAPPED]
Energy: 44%
(Quabbel) Frillish [M] <Cursed Body> @Lucky Egg
Status: Becoming more and more frightened of Dorito.  Speed -1, Defense +2, Special Attack -2

ultraviolet oXO






Health: 19%
Energy: 57%
(Dorito) Murkrow [M] <Super Luck> @Dusk Stone
Status: Trying as hard as he can to tilt the scales in his favour.  Dusk Stone activated







Health: 84%
Energy: 78%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Status: Speed -1

Arena Notes:
-The snow has covered a collection of attack accessories, boulders and feathers being the main attractions.

Ref Notes:
-Quabbel Terrain Damage: 6% health, 6% energy
-We had the whole discussion about confusion duration, and yet the Snarl cancelled it out.  This was merely due to the status condition being generated from Flatter.  Compliments only go so far when the person who divvies them out is also trying to curse you.
-As a result, the Special Attack boost disappeared as well
-Dorito was able to recognize that Quabbel was using Blizzard, but from his height it took him a full action to reach the Frillish and deliver his attack
-Which could be seen as a good thing, as that meant his Dusk Stone in time for it to affect both Sucker Punches
-He remained down low for the third action, so he was able to put the increased priority to good use
-Quabbel hit the Damage Cap on the third action
-Dorito is thus still flying in the air, but not out of reach, simply not on the ground
-Critical hits (with Super Luck to boot), confusion fails, misses, freeze chances, Cursed Body.  I am wholly disappointed that the RNG Gods decided nothing fun was going to happen this round
-Birdy commands next

EDIT: Hey, I'm a Butterfree!


----------



## Superbird

There we _go_, Quabbel! Good job doing some work out there! We're in the lead, and by a solid enough margin that we've got a good chance at winning this so far.

With that in mind, keep on *Blizzard*ing. You're definitely not going down without a very cold fight, and it should only take two successful hits to take Dorito down - only one if he decides to stay still at all this round, methinks. Switch to *Ice Beam* if for some reason (e.g. Torment) you can't use Blizzard. And if Dorito tries to use either Confuse Ray, Swagger, or Flatter, *Magic Coat* that right back at him. We should win it this round, but if we don't, know that you've done a fantastic job out here, and by the time this battle ends you should be just about ready to evolve!

*Blizzard / Ice Beam / Magic Coat x3*


----------



## ultraviolet

*Re: Birdy vs. ultraviolet*

Hmmm... at this stage, our best strategy is really just to spam Dark Pulse. Still circle around and try not to stay in the same spot for too long, and let's hope for a miss. Switch to Sucker Punch if you can't use Dark Pulse for some reason.

*Dark Pulse/Sucker Punch x 3*


----------



## Eta Carinae

*Re: Birdy vs. ultraviolet*



> Format: 3v3 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: 7 Days
> Damage Cap: 35%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: Fissure, Guillotine, Horn Drill, Weather Moves
> Arena Description: Somewhere in Siberia
> One of the coldest places on the planet, and right in the middle of winter, too. Even a "warm" day here is barely more than -10°. The battleground is relatively flat, with a couple of hills on either side. The ground is also covered with thick snow - this impairs movement for all terrestrial pokémon equivalent to a stat drop of -1 Speed, though if it's gotten rid of somehow this speed impairment will vanish. It's constantly snowing here, though not hailing - this snow will act like hail except without the residual damage.
> 
> The bitter cold makes it difficult to concentrate, and you have to keep your body temperature up. If a pokémon does not physically move while using their action, they will take 3% Ice-type damage from the cold and lose 2% Energy, with the exception of Fire-types, Ice-types, and pokémon with the abilities Thick Fat, Ice Body or Snow Cloak. This damage can also be avoided by using or being hit by an attack that generates heat - most Fire-type attacks, or Scald, even if the user doesn't move around while using or getting hit by the attack. Finally, Sheer Cold is useable in this battle, but its effect changes - instead of being a one-hit KO move, it now has a 100% chance of Freezing the opponent completely, and it maintains an unconditional 30% accuracy.
> 
> There is no water source unless one is to melt the snow first. Any water on the ground will freeze into ice three actions after it appears there, and any snow scraped off of the ground somehow will reappear in three actions.


*Round 13*

Birdy XOO






Health: 27%
Energy: 44%
(Quabbel) Frillish [M] <Cursed Body> @Lucky Egg
Commands: Blizzard/Ice Beam/Magic Coat x3
Status: Becoming more and more frightened of Dorito.  Speed -1, Defense +2, Special Attack -2

ultraviolet oXO






Health: 19%
Energy: 57%
(Dorito) Murkrow [M] <Super Luck> @Dusk Stone
Commands: Dark Pulse/Sucker Punch x3
Status: Trying as hard as he can to tilt the scales in his favour.  Dusk Stone activated







Health: 84%
Energy: 78%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Status: Speed -1

Continuing to fly circles around Quabbel, Dorito began to concentrate the most malevolent pieces of his vitality, generating a small cloud of midnight black energy around his gliding form.  The cloud grew and became more opaque with each passing second, until finally it was nearly impossible to see any of the bird behind the looming shadow.  With an intimidating squawk, Dorito released the energy in a pulse of darkness that swept across the barren plains.  Due to Dorito’s height, the fast-travelling blast was right on level with Quabbel’s head, which it impacted upon with no sound, but a considerable amount of sound.  Quabbel nearly flipped backwards, but just managed to keep his balance.  Reopening his scrunched eyes, the Frillish was awfully dazed.  Before him were only blurred patches of colour, and though Dorito’s was distinctive, he could not place the bird as he continued to move in a random pattern.  Quabbel groaned and threw his tentacles against his face, trying to break free of his stupor.

Dorito was not about to let this touch of grace go wasted.  Quickly the bird generated another foreboding aura, covering himself much more quickly than before.  While Quabbel continued to try and right the ship, Dorito unleashed an identical wave of energy from only a few seconds earlier.  This one also struck Quabbel on the head, but the Frillish was not so lucky this time.  He did flip backwards, his head collapsing against the drifts below.  Feebly, he tried to lift his body back to a “standing” position, but he could hardly move his tentacles.  Hope lost, he let himself drift into unconsciousness.

*End of Round 13*

Birdy XXO






Health: 0%
Energy: 42%
(Quabbel) Frillish [M] <Cursed Body> @Lucky Egg
Status: KO’d!

ultraviolet oXO






Health: 19%
Energy: 49%
(Dorito) Murkrow [M] <Super Luck> @Dusk Stone
Status: Almost overcome by self-confidence.  Dusk Stone activated







Health: 84%
Energy: 78%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Status: Speed -1

Arena Notes:
-The snow has covered a collection of attack accessories, boulders and feathers being the main attractions

Ref Notes:
-Quabbel Terrain Damage: 2% health, 2% energy
-Dark Pulse made Quabbel flinch on the first action
-Birdy sends out, then ultraviolet commands next


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Birdy vs. ultraviolet*

Well, the RNG has spoken. Well done, Quabbel. Anyway, come on out, *Deru*, and let's win this.


----------



## ultraviolet

*Re: Birdy vs. ultraviolet*

Nice job! Now I need you to make things easier for Tilda later on. Let's go with Thunder Wave, Toxic and Confuse Ray. If Deru protects/detects, take the opportunity to sit and use Roost. You'll take arena damage from this, but you should still get a net gain out of it. If Deru manages to get a substitute up or you're Taunted, just switch to Air Cutter for this round.

*Thunder Wave/Roost/Air Cutter ~ Toxic/Roost/Air Cutter ~ Confuse Ray/Roost/Air Cutter*


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Birdy vs. ultraviolet*

I don't like the idea of you having all those status effects, Deru, and I'm sure you don't either, but the only way we would be able to protect ourselves from then would put us at a bigger disadvantage. And the last thing we want to be is confused, so that takes away more of our options...

Thankfully, paralysis won't be that huge of a deal, given that most of your powerful attacks aren't going to require movement anyway - you can launch Flamethrower and Dark Pulse without moving. So for the time being, let's just finish our opponent off with two *Flamethrowers*. *Nasty Plot* if you have time afterwards.

*Flamethrower ~ Flamethrower ~ Nasty Plot*


----------



## Eta Carinae

> Format: 3v3 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: 7 Days
> Damage Cap: 35%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: Fissure, Guillotine, Horn Drill, Weather Moves
> Arena Description: Somewhere in Siberia
> One of the coldest places on the planet, and right in the middle of winter, too. Even a "warm" day here is barely more than -10°. The battleground is relatively flat, with a couple of hills on either side. The ground is also covered with thick snow - this impairs movement for all terrestrial pokémon equivalent to a stat drop of -1 Speed, though if it's gotten rid of somehow this speed impairment will vanish. It's constantly snowing here, though not hailing - this snow will act like hail except without the residual damage.
> 
> The bitter cold makes it difficult to concentrate, and you have to keep your body temperature up. If a pokémon does not physically move while using their action, they will take 3% Ice-type damage from the cold and lose 2% Energy, with the exception of Fire-types, Ice-types, and pokémon with the abilities Thick Fat, Ice Body or Snow Cloak. This damage can also be avoided by using or being hit by an attack that generates heat - most Fire-type attacks, or Scald, even if the user doesn't move around while using or getting hit by the attack. Finally, Sheer Cold is useable in this battle, but its effect changes - instead of being a one-hit KO move, it now has a 100% chance of Freezing the opponent completely, and it maintains an unconditional 30% accuracy.
> 
> There is no water source unless one is to melt the snow first. Any water on the ground will freeze into ice three actions after it appears there, and any snow scraped off of the ground somehow will reappear in three actions.


*Round 14*

Superbird XXO






Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Deru) Houndour [F] <Flash Fire> @Lucky Egg
Commands: Flamethrower x2 ~ Nasty Plot
Status: Hunting for snowflakes with her tongue.

ultraviolet oXO






Health: 19%
Energy: 49%
(Dorito) Murkrow [M] <Super Luck> @Dusk Stone
Commands: Thunder Wave/Roost/Air Cutter ~ Toxic/Roost/Air Cutter ~ Confuse Ray/Roost/Air Cutter
Status: Almost overcome by self-confidence.  Dusk Stone activated







Health: 84%
Energy: 78%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Status: Speed -1

Before too much of the storm could cover Quabbel, Superbird recalled the fallen jelly and quickly grabbed a different Pokeball from his belt.  From within came a chipper hound, who immediately began to pant excitedly at the prospect of being allowed to bound through the snow; her eternal flame would keep her warm for hours.  Superbird shook his head a couple of times and pointed in the direction of Dorito, who had now begun to circle his new opponent.  Deru got the message and growled menacingly up at the grim raven, who chose to ignore the primitive beast’s attempts at intimidation.

Dorito welcomed Deru to the party with a quick jolt of electricity, shot from the tips of his wings and headed right for the ridges on Deru’s back.  The Houndour felt a small pang as the zap hit her back, but otherwise did not seem to be too pained by the spark.  She tried to take a step forward, but found that she could hardly raise her paw, as if arthritis had grasped it in the past few seconds.  After a few more pushes, she gave up and relaxed back into her regular standing position.  Not happy with this, her now meddled nervous system decided to throw one of her back legs into the air.  Deru whimpered in terror, not feeling in tune with her own body, and so early into the match!  She tried to forget about the bothersome tingling sensation now running through her body and focus on what she could do.

Though she was not bothered by the cold, Deru was easily able to heat up the arena a little bit.  Opening her mouth and engaging her fire sac, she began to breathe out an even stream of fluid flame.  The fire tickled Deru’s red nose as it wormed out of her gullet, and quickly eliminated all snowflakes that dared come too close.  Dorito may have had the drive to try and outwit the undulating fire-serpent earlier on in the battle, but now the poor Murkrow was far too exhausted to consider the proposition.  The flames engulfed him and started to burn away the tips of his feathers.  As the heat brushed his skin he let out a garbled cry of agony, tongues of flame torture to his already aching muscles.  The flames dispersed without much delay, but they left Dorito with only fumes to run on.

The Murkrow knew his time had nearly come, but he wasn’t altogether upset.  He had knocked out two enemies, both much larger than him, and he was going to make it a lot easier for Tilda to handle Deru when she finally returned to the battlefield.  It was with a closing sense of pride that Dorito hacked up an amorphous blob of half-digested food scraps and noxious chemicals.  Dorito spat the glob on the exact same line as his scrambling shock from the previous action, this one as well hitting on Deru’s back.  The Houndour flinched as the poison landed, and tried to reach an uncooperative paw around to wipe it off as it began to diffuse into her bloodstream.  In mere seconds, Deru’s veins and arteries were now infested by a whole host of delicious pathogens, just ready to make life a living hell for the helldog.  Deru was allowed to take her anger out on Deru one last time,as she released a second coil of blistering fire.  The flames surrounded Dorito and had knocked him out in moments.  The bird fell to the ground, duty served.

*End of Round 14*

Superbird XXO






Health: 99%
Energy: 92%
(Deru) Houndour [F] <Flash Fire> @Lucky Egg
Status: Ticked off.  Paralyzed (severe), Badly poisoned (1% this round, 2% the next)

ultraviolet oXX






Health: 0%
Energy: 41%
(Dorito) Murkrow [M] <Super Luck> @Dusk Stone
Status: KO’d!







Health: 84%
Energy: 78%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Status: Speed -1

Arena Notes:
-The snow has covered a collection of attack accessories, boulders and feathers being the main attractions

Ref Notes:
-Apologies if I referred to Deru as a “he” at all in there, or if I spelled Houndour as Houndoor.  I could not get either of those out of my head
-As a move not involving movement, I did not roll for paralysis for either Flamethrower
-ultraviolet must send out Tilda, so Superbird can order next without waiting for her to post


----------



## Superbird

Excellent job, Deru, and sorry about those status conditions. They may be frustrating, but at least you're still mobile, and pretty healthy.

Tilda is coming out next - against another Fire-type, no less. Given that Dorito inflicted poison, and Tilda is an ice-type, I have a feeling she'll try to stall us out and make that poison do as much damage as possible. 

Start with *Role Play* to copy that Ice Body of hers and get yourself a nice bit of recovery to offset your poison damage. After that, let's *Taunt* Tilda to stop her from doing any of that stalling nonsense, and if it doesn't work on Action 2, try again on Action 3. 

Also on actions 2 or 3, and this takes higher priority than Taunt does, if Tilda just used _Water Pulse_ on you, use *Spite* immediately afterwards. If Tilda tries Water Pulse on action 1 and you can Spite her before she moves on Action 2, do that. 

If you aren't doing anything else, use *Snarl*.

*Role Play ~ Taunt / Spite / Snarl x2*


----------



## ultraviolet

Alrighty, well if it's attacks Deru wants then it's attacks she'll get. Start with using Hidden Power to see what we the RNG gives us, then switch to Secret Power. 

*Hidden Power ~ Secret Power x 2*


----------



## Eta Carinae

> Format: 3v3 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: 7 Days
> Damage Cap: 35%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: Fissure, Guillotine, Horn Drill, Weather Moves
> Arena Description: Somewhere in Siberia
> One of the coldest places on the planet, and right in the middle of winter, too. Even a "warm" day here is barely more than -10°. The battleground is relatively flat, with a couple of hills on either side. The ground is also covered with thick snow - this impairs movement for all terrestrial pokémon equivalent to a stat drop of -1 Speed, though if it's gotten rid of somehow this speed impairment will vanish. It's constantly snowing here, though not hailing - this snow will act like hail except without the residual damage.
> 
> The bitter cold makes it difficult to concentrate, and you have to keep your body temperature up. If a pokémon does not physically move while using their action, they will take 3% Ice-type damage from the cold and lose 2% Energy, with the exception of Fire-types, Ice-types, and pokémon with the abilities Thick Fat, Ice Body or Snow Cloak. This damage can also be avoided by using or being hit by an attack that generates heat - most Fire-type attacks, or Scald, even if the user doesn't move around while using or getting hit by the attack. Finally, Sheer Cold is useable in this battle, but its effect changes - instead of being a one-hit KO move, it now has a 100% chance of Freezing the opponent completely, and it maintains an unconditional 30% accuracy.
> 
> There is no water source unless one is to melt the snow first. Any water on the ground will freeze into ice three actions after it appears there, and any snow scraped off of the ground somehow will reappear in three actions.


*Round 15*

Superbird XXO






Health: 99%
Energy: 92%
(Deru) Houndour [F] <Flash Fire> @Lucky Egg
Commands: Role Play ~ Taunt/Spite/Snarl x2
Status: Ticked off.  Speed -1, Paralyzed (severe), Badly poisoned (1% this round, 2% the next)

ultraviolet OXX






Health: 84%
Energy: 78%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Status: Less than thrilled to be back.  Speed -1, Dawn Stone in effect)

Dorito disappeared in a flash of red light, the snow that had settled on her stagnant form tumbling to the earth.  ultraviolet, bound to the rules of the match, was forced to grab Tilda Swinton’s Pokeball from her belt once more.  The Snorunt re-emerged, perking up and searching for Firestrike, her off-and-on lover.  The Combusken, long ago fainted, was nowhere to be seen.  Besides the three trainers, Tilda’s only company was Deru the Houndour, who glared meancingly in her direction.  Looks like Tilda wouldn’t be wooed any longer.

Though Tilda shivered uncontrollably and looked generally uncomfortable in all situations, Deru had been asked to adopt this persona.  Something about it must give the Snorunt an advantage in such frigid conditions.  As such, Deru began to tuck in her legs, and lower her snout, replacing arrogance with bashfulness.  She collapsed in on herself, almost forming a ball of dog.  From here, she began to roll back and forth in the snow, trying to get the powder to stick to her coat.  As she rolled, she merely caused the snow to melt as it came in contact with her heated body.  Making a sacrifice, she extinguished her eternal fire, allowing the snow to remain solid, rather than pool around her.  As she rolled, the flakes did begin to adhere to her coat, providing her with her own makeshift snow shield.  When she felt that the coating was fitting, she rolled back through the small puddles left by her earlier attempts to cover herself.  The fresh water was starting to refreeze, so Deru moved hastily so as to complete her armor, getting the water all over her spherical body.  Soon, it froze into place, icing the cake on Deru’s frost layer.  Only her head peeked out, teeth chattering not only for effect, but also due to the devastating temperatures now affecting Deru’s health.

As they always say, mimicry is the best form of flattery.  Perhaps the seduction wasn’t over for Tilda.  Mildly impressed by the pseudo-Snorunt now facing her, Tilda was still able to identify an enemy when she saw one.  Reaching deep within herself, she charged up for an attack that she could not easily predict.  As she shut her eyes and exuded power around her, small balls of energy began to dance and hover around her head.  The balls alternated colours, flashing seventeen distinct shades.  Tilda opened her eyes just as the orbs flashed neon yellow, and from that point onward they remained that colour.  Moreover, small sparks shot out from the balls, nearly zapping Tilda as she jittered.  With the clear gesture of pointing her teepee towards Deru, the spheres moved together as a force, whisking through the air, bypassing the snow, towards the Houndour.  A surprising number of the motes struck Deru right in the face, sending the Houndour bowling backwards in shock.  Rolling herself back to a stable position, she broke character for a moment to snarl at Tilda.

The abandonment of caricature continued, as Deru now began to speak to Tilda in her regular voice.  Though every Pokemon could speak the same language (assuming they have a mouth), Deru’s voice was rough and gravelly, her jargon commonplace for a dark-type.  Tilda, who preferred to speak timidly and never deviating from proper grammar, could no longer see much of a resemblance.  She could however, comprehend Deru’s words, and they cut deep.  Mentions of her unsuccessful love affair, her awful relationship with her parents, and how little she had done to help her team so far were just a small taste of the onslaught of insults thrown by Deru.  Tilda tried to pull her teepee taut around her ears so as to block out the sound, but the Houndour was relentless.  Finally, she screamed back at the Houndour, displaying her more aggressive side.  Deru, rather than complete the transition to a shouting match, simply grinned and shut her trap.  Tilda fumed.

Rational thought escaping her grasp, Tilda reached back down into her inner reserves, this time inwardly berating Deru all the way there.  Not only did she utilize her own energy, but she also tapped into the natural powers of the Siberian landscape.  Energy wafted from her shuddering mass, and as it moved outwards, particles of snow were drawn to it.  As Tilda let loose another high-pitched yowl, the energy and snow swirled together, forming a concentrated beam, icy blue and still attracting the snow.  The beam shot forward and slammed into Deru’s side.  Ice met ice, and the Houndour grimaced as the force behind the beam gave him a nasty bruise under his coat.

For her next trick, Deru did her best to imitate the screeches Tilda had emitted earlier in the round.  The result was… interesting to say the least, but while the howl did little to strike fear into anyone’s hearts, the hints of an ancient curse did the dirty work.  Barely detectable to even a trained ear, the arcane phrases snaked into Tilda’s subconscious.  She could rationally tell herself that she was not scared of Deru, but as she stood there, she was unmistakably uneasy.  Trying to ignore the feeling, Tilda released another icy beam towards Deru.  This one also struck the Houndoor’s side, but instead of merely dissipating on impact, the ice solidified against her body and the permafrost below.  Though her movement had already been hindered by her acting, Deru was now truly stuck.

*End of Round 15*

Superbird XXO






Health: 68%
Energy: 79%
(Deru) Houndour [F] <Ice Body> @Lucky Egg
Status: Fretting.  Speed -1, Paralyzed (severe), Badly poisoned (2% this round, 3% the next), Frozen (severe, ice attaching body to ground), Role Playing as Tilda Swinton

ultraviolet OXX






Health: 82%
Energy: 65%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Status: Steam still flowing from her ears.  Speed -1, Special Attack -1, Dawn Stone in effect, Tauned (1 more action)

Arena Notes:
-The snow has covered a collection of attack accessories, boulders and feathers being the main attractions

Ref Notes:
-Deru Terrain Damage: 4% Health, 4% Energy
-I forgot to mention Deru’s speed reduction last round, though it would not have changed anything
-Without Firestrike around, Tilda is no longer infatuated
-Role Play is always a fun one.  Imagine Deru as an icy snowball with a free head, rolling being her only form of motion.  While I found a way to copy Ice Body, this essentially compromised her immunity to the frigid conditions, as she had to drastically lower her body temperature
-As I explained earlier in regards to Tilda’s Ice Body, the ability for Deru is also only recovering 1% damage per action
-Tilda’s Hidden Power was Electric-type (and a critical hit)
-I docked a point of damage for Snarl, as it would be hard to intimidate properly when trying to imitate a shy Pokemon.  I considered docking an action of effect for Taunt as well, but a two-action duration seemed a little bit unfair
-The second Secret Power froze Deru to the ground.
-I did not roll for paralysis on either of Deru’s final two attacks, as motion was not involved (though Role Play _almost_failed)
-A lot of things happened this round.  Please let me know if you think I messed something up, it is very possible
-ultraviolet commands next


----------



## ultraviolet

Alright, well you're taunted for at least one more action and Deru is more or less a sitting duck, so you might as well go with Water Pulse. Deru will probably either spend that action unfreezing themselves or using Spite - in either case, try and keep your distance. On your second action, set up a 10% Substitute. If you're taunted, switch to Secret Power, or if Deru used Facade, use Disable instead. On your last action, make a Sub if you haven't already, otherwise (or if you're taunted) go with Secret Power or Water Pulse, if Secret Power is spited. 


*Water Pulse ~ 10% Substitute/Secret Power/Disable ~ 10% Substitute/Secret Power/Water Pulse
*


----------



## Superbird

We'll start by *Protecting* ourselves from that Water Pulse. We don't want it in our way. Action 2, when you see the substitute, *Incinerate* to get rid of it (that should be just enough damage). And finally, on action 3, if there's a Substitute up by the time you get to move, *Incinerate* again; otherwise, take this chance to finally get rid of that ice with *Overheat*. Your opponent looks pretty heated right now - let's keep her that way, and if the wild out-of-control-ness of Overheat helps you get in a similar state of mind, that's all the better for our role play!

*Protect ~ Incinerate ~ Incinerate / Overheat*


----------



## Eta Carinae

> Format: 3v3 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: 7 Days
> Damage Cap: 35%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: Fissure, Guillotine, Horn Drill, Weather Moves
> Arena Description: Somewhere in Siberia
> One of the coldest places on the planet, and right in the middle of winter, too. Even a "warm" day here is barely more than -10°. The battleground is relatively flat, with a couple of hills on either side. The ground is also covered with thick snow - this impairs movement for all terrestrial pokémon equivalent to a stat drop of -1 Speed, though if it's gotten rid of somehow this speed impairment will vanish. It's constantly snowing here, though not hailing - this snow will act like hail except without the residual damage.
> 
> The bitter cold makes it difficult to concentrate, and you have to keep your body temperature up. If a pokémon does not physically move while using their action, they will take 3% Ice-type damage from the cold and lose 2% Energy, with the exception of Fire-types, Ice-types, and pokémon with the abilities Thick Fat, Ice Body or Snow Cloak. This damage can also be avoided by using or being hit by an attack that generates heat - most Fire-type attacks, or Scald, even if the user doesn't move around while using or getting hit by the attack. Finally, Sheer Cold is useable in this battle, but its effect changes - instead of being a one-hit KO move, it now has a 100% chance of Freezing the opponent completely, and it maintains an unconditional 30% accuracy.
> 
> There is no water source unless one is to melt the snow first. Any water on the ground will freeze into ice three actions after it appears there, and any snow scraped off of the ground somehow will reappear in three actions.


*Round 16*

Superbird XXO






Health: 68%
Energy: 79%
(Deru) Houndour [F] <Ice Body> @Lucky Egg
Commands: Protect ~ Incinerate ~ Incinerate/Overheat
Status: Fretting.  Speed -1, Paralyzed (severe), Badly poisoned (2% this round, 3% the next), Frozen (severe, ice attaching body to ground), Role Playing as Tilda Swinton

ultraviolet OXX






Health: 82%
Energy: 65%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Commands: Water Pulse ~ Substitute/Secret Power/Disable ~ Substitute/Secret Power/Water Pulse
Status: Steam still flowing from her ears.  Speed -1, Special Attack -1, Dawn Stone in effect, Taunted (1 more action)

While Deru struggled to free herself from her icy bindings, Tilda released five blasts of water, each spaced apart in even intervals, appearing slightly ring shaped to hide the sound waves they contained.  The first one nearly reached Deru before a translucent shield materialized before her, taking the brunt of the attack and pushing the water off in all directions, letting it freeze against the ground.  As each wave cascaded against the barrier, a booming _bwang_ could be heard, the pulses not reacting well with the clear wall.  As the fifth wave was dispersed, Deru let the shield disappear, leaving her dangerously exposed once more.

Tilda grumbled a little bit, but she now felt a lot more level-headed.  No longer bent on mutilating the already crippled Deru, Tilda turned back to her hidden passion: sculpting.  Hurtful memories invaded her mind as she began to build a new likeness.  The toned figure of her past lover kept intruding into her thoughts, and she had to stop herself from adding a feather crest to the top of her mold.  Fighting back tears, she added finishing touches to the _snow_-runt and flipped it around so the motionless face could stare at Deru.  The Houndour was not interested in having another Tilda clone on the battlefield, so he breathed out a trail of flames.  Rather than overwhelming Tilda and her substitute, these flames travelled slowly and methodically enclosed the substitute.  Soon it was aflame, and like a haunting funeral pyre it burned away before Tilda’s eyes.  Quickly, her work had been nullified.

Not to be dispirited, Tilda fired another thin beam of neon blue energy at Deru.  Again, the blast struck the side already coated with ice, causing Tilda to wonder if her attacks were actually successful.  Still, Deru grimaced as the beam struck her, which was enough proof for Tilda that she was at least whittling away at her.  In these kinds of elements, she was perfectly happy to take as long as she needed.  She was in her comfort zone.

Deru was not.  She felt it was overdue to bring some real heat to this arena.  She concentrated hard, letting her internal temperature rise and rise.  To Tilda, it looked as if little was happening, almost as if Deru was just falling into a shuddering fit due to frustration.  Beads of sweat started to appear on Deru’s forehead, but Tilda did not inspect closely enough to see them.  She did notice the ice enclosing Derustart to melt.  Small rivulets of water began to run down her snow shelter.  Tilda knew that that meant heat.  She backed up slightly and assumed a defensive position.  Deru was now grinding her teeth, getting very near her breaking point.  Shards of ice began to slide off of her, leaving behind snow that was not staying solid either.  The branch of ice holding her to the ground was still holding fairly strong, but it was losing mass as well.  Finally, Deru reached her goal.

Releasing a scream in tandem, Deru unleashed a gigantic wave of pure flame that washed over the arena.  It was not red, orange, or blue.  It was a blinding white, decimating the snow and ice in Deru’s general vicinity.  The entirety of Deru’s coat burned away, leaving just a Houndour, no longer shivering from the cold.  The pulse of primal heat seared Tilda, causing her to squeal in agony.  The terrain was not so lucky as to stay solid.  In a wide circle around Deru, all of the snow had melted and evaporated, leaving barren soil.  In the centre was the Houndour, smirking, but with lolling tongue.  She was panting hard, and she was still awkwardly in a tussle with her own limbs, but she had some confidence back.
*
End of Round 16*

Superbird XXO






Health: 55%
Energy: 61%
(Deru) Houndour [F] <Flash Fire > @Lucky Egg
Status: Fired up.  Special Attack -2, Paralyzed (severe), Badly poisoned (3% this round, 4% the next)

ultraviolet OXX






Health: 51%
Energy: 52%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Status: Sweating profusely.  Special Attack -1

Arena Notes:
-A circle with a diameter of about 10 metres has been cleared of all snow, leaving barren, earthy terrain.  Deru is at the epicentre, and the attack has revealed the boulders used earlier in the fight (the feathers did not survive the blast).  Snow will re-cover the area in one round

Ref Notes:
-Deru terrain damage: 4% health, 4% energy
-Overheat cancelled out the Role Play.  There is no way Overheat could be controlled to only burn away the ice freezing Deru to the ground and not the ice she was using to act as Tilda.  So Deru now has Flash Fire again and she is no longer taking terrain damage.
-Overheat pushed Tilda below 66% health, meaning she is no longer receiving a benefit from her Dawn Stone
-Overheat eliminated the speed losses for the next round
-Superbird commands next


----------



## Superbird

Let's GO, Deru! That was absolutely wonderful, and we're still on track to win this. The paralysis might not be going away any time soon, but hey! You've got plenty of special attacking power, and let's use that to its advantage.

We don't really have much choice this round but to play defensively - that is, reactively. First and foremost, we do not want to see any more of those Water Pulses - if Tilda launches any, use *Spite* immediately afterwards (even if she tries to use it multiple times). Otherwise, let's try to limit Tilda's mobility with *Fire Spin*, and once you've trapped her in place with that attack (if she gets out of it somehow, get her back in first), try to hit with *Inferno*.

*Protect* against a possible Disable on action 1.

*Spite / Fire Spin / Protect ~ Spite / Fire Spin / Inferno x2*


----------



## ultraviolet

Well okay, the whole Role Play thing was kind of a waste of time! Meanwhile, _you've_ been holding your ground against two separate fire-types. You should tell Deru that with a Swagger. On your second action, go for Water Pulse. I don't know if Deru will get a disable in while she's confused, so if it's not disabled, use Water Pulse on your third action too. If it is disabled, set up a Light Screen.

*Swagger ~ Water Pulse ~ Water Pulse/Light Screen*

EDIT: Oh whoops, I meant "spited", not "disabled". Sorry!


----------



## Eta Carinae

> Format: 3v3 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: 7 Days
> Damage Cap: 35%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: Fissure, Guillotine, Horn Drill, Weather Moves
> Arena Description: Somewhere in Siberia
> One of the coldest places on the planet, and right in the middle of winter, too. Even a "warm" day here is barely more than -10°. The battleground is relatively flat, with a couple of hills on either side. The ground is also covered with thick snow - this impairs movement for all terrestrial pokémon equivalent to a stat drop of -1 Speed, though if it's gotten rid of somehow this speed impairment will vanish. It's constantly snowing here, though not hailing - this snow will act like hail except without the residual damage.
> 
> The bitter cold makes it difficult to concentrate, and you have to keep your body temperature up. If a pokémon does not physically move while using their action, they will take 3% Ice-type damage from the cold and lose 2% Energy, with the exception of Fire-types, Ice-types, and pokémon with the abilities Thick Fat, Ice Body or Snow Cloak. This damage can also be avoided by using or being hit by an attack that generates heat - most Fire-type attacks, or Scald, even if the user doesn't move around while using or getting hit by the attack. Finally, Sheer Cold is useable in this battle, but its effect changes - instead of being a one-hit KO move, it now has a 100% chance of Freezing the opponent completely, and it maintains an unconditional 30% accuracy.
> 
> There is no water source unless one is to melt the snow first. Any water on the ground will freeze into ice three actions after it appears there, and any snow scraped off of the ground somehow will reappear in three actions.


*Round 17*

Superbird XXO






Health: 55%
Energy: 61%
(Deru) Houndour [F] <Flash Fire > @Lucky Egg
Commands: Spite/Fire Spin/Protect ~ Spite/Fire Spin/Inferno x2
Status: Fired up.  Special Attack -2, Paralyzed (severe), Badly poisoned (3% this round, 4% the next)

ultraviolet OXX






Health: 51%
Energy: 52%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Commands: Swagger ~ Water Pulse ~ Water Pulse/Light Screen
Status: Sweating profusely.  Special Attack -1

Tilda, relishing in the flakes that were resuming their descent upon her coat, started to strut around the barren ring, holding her head high and walking with determined arrogance.  She turned to face Deru and attempted to let loose a stream of well thought out and probing insults.  Instead, she tripped over her tongue and gave Deru nothing but Gobbledygook.  Naturally, the Houndour was quizzical, but she definitely did not feel particularly insulted by the words.  Tilda tried to double back and correct herself, but the effect was loss.  She carried herself dejectedly away from Deru.

Still a bit perplexed, Deru breathed out a trail of fire, much more controlled and powerful than Tilda’s gibberish.  Though it did not come towards Tilda at blistering speeds, it did coil around the Snorunt, proving evasion quite a difficult task.  Tilda tried to back away from each of the rings for as long as she could, but eventually the flames made contact with her skin.  Surprisingly, though she had felt a bit of pain, she had hardly been burned by the fires.  What worried her was there constant presence.  Unlike most attacks, which dissipated as soon as they had done their duty, the fiery prison was unrelenting, slowly revolving around Tilda’s body.  Unwilling to test the flames, she remained tense and cramped as small sparks caught her skin.

Deru carefully surveyed the blaze, waiting to see if Tilda would try and escape from her hastily created cell.  Instead of the telltale, pyramidal shape of a Snorunt, blasts of water came from the fires.  Caught unawares, Deru could not bring her lazy limbs to get her out of the way.  She was quickly drenched by the rhythmic blasts, each one leaving her ears ringing and her fur out of place.  Aware of the conditions, she took some time to methodically shake out the entirety of her coat.  She did not need the chill to set in if the water droplets froze to her body.  Focusing back on Tilda, or rather the inferno surrounding her, she began to utter a strange incantation.  Though it sounded similar to the nonsense Tilda had ejaculated earlier, this was no gibberish, but rather the foundations of an arcane spell.  Deru focused intently on the image of those rings of water in her mind, trying to describe them as best she could in the foreign and frightening tongue.  From inside the makeshift sauna, Tilda felt an inexplicable chill set in.  The feeling was quickly erased as another tendril of flame tickled the tip of her teepee.

Tilda had not seen the effects of her previous water move, but she was fairly confident that it had been effective.  Concentrating her efforts again, she felt the water she had used earlier not coming so easily to her.  She was still able to wield it, but her trainer had warned her about such an occurrence.  At least she understood what the chill had meant now.  Changing tactics, she instead constructed a shimmering golden dome around herself and her personal space.  She could not see it, but nothing yet seemed out of place.

Deru could see the barrier and was again slightly befuddled.  It looked fairly solid, yet the snowflakes coming down towards it were not stopped.  To the contrary, they were not hindered at all, passing through as if the shield was merely an illusion.  In spite of some nagging inhibitions, Deru began to slowly kindle another sheet of flame, this one much larger and more imposing than his earlier serpentine effort.  Tilda remained oblivious.  When the mass of fire was of an appropriate size, Deru unleashed it and let it swarm Tilda.  The poor Snorunt could see nothing coming, only feeling the heavier onslaught of flames bite at her skin and leaving her charred and sore.  As she opened her eyes, having instinctively closed them as the flames had sunk in, she was exasperated to see the coiled flames still keeping her hopelessly restricted.

*End of Round 17*

Superbird XXO






Health: 44%
Energy: 50%
(Deru) Houndour [F] <Flash Fire > @Lucky Egg
Status: Going in for the kill.  Special Attack -2, Paralyzed (moderate), Badly poisoned (4% this round, 5% the next)

ultraviolet OXX






Health: 37%
Energy: 43%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Status: Feeling claustrophobic.  Special Attack -1, trapped in a Fire Spin (3 more actions), Water Pulse spited, Burned (moderate), protected by Light Screen (4 more actions)

Arena Notes:
-The snow has recovered the arena in all spots except where Tilda is being trapped by Fire Spin

Ref Notes:
-Swagger missed
-Deru’s paralysis decreased from severe to moderate after the first action
-I was not sure if Pokemon could tell if they had been Spited, but as uv explicitly added a conditional for the circumstance, I figured that Tilda would understand
-I bumped up the accuracy of Inferno due to Tilda’s lack of mobility (though the roll would have made it hit even with original accuracy)
-ultraviolet commands next


----------



## ultraviolet

Well, with your Light Screen and Deru's -2 Special Attack, I think we can break through that Fire Spin if we try hard enough. Let's go with Rollout for the whole round. If you try to break out with Rollout and it doesn't work, let's go with Secret Power again and then Weather Ball.

*Rollout ~ Rollout/Secret Power ~ Rollout/Weather Ball*


----------



## Superbird

All right, Deru, you can do this, I know it. I'm gonna need you to move around a bit, but you're a strong girl. You can handle it, especially since your paralysis is starting to wear off a little bit. Our goal here is to get Tilda down to critical health, so we can finish her off next round.

For starters, watch whether Tilda manages to break free from the Fire Spin or not, because I don't know whether that will be possible. If she does break free, then let's *Flamethrower* her as she approaches with Rollout, and then take the first hit from that attack - as she's burned and it's a very weak attack to start with, hopefully it won't hurt to much. Continue with *Detect* to dodge the second hit of Rollout without stopping its momentum like Protect would, and finally I want you to endure the third hit, which will be painful but won't kill you, and use *Counter*.

If, however, Tilda isn't able to break free, that limits her options a great deal. In that case, we're going to want to switch to Physical attacks, so that we can avoid the effects of that Light Screen - use *Flame Charge* to power through all the snow and get yourself over there next to her, possibly even standing inside the Fire Spin tornado, which you shouldn't mind doing given your Flash Fire. If paralysis prevented you from getting there on action 1 (or you just didn't get far enough), then try again on action 2, and if you are next Tilda by that point then use *Super Fang*. Action 3, if you haven't reached Tilda yet then use *Fire Blast*, and if you have reached her then use *Fire Fang*.

*Flamethrower / Flame Charge ~ Detect / Flame Charge / Super Fang ~ Counter / Fire Blast / Fire Fang*

I have to be about the only one in this league who consistently uses more conditionals when I command second than my opponents do when they command first.


----------



## Eta Carinae

> Format: 3v3 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: 7 Days
> Damage Cap: 35%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: Fissure, Guillotine, Horn Drill, Weather Moves
> Arena Description: Somewhere in Siberia
> One of the coldest places on the planet, and right in the middle of winter, too. Even a "warm" day here is barely more than -10°. The battleground is relatively flat, with a couple of hills on either side. The ground is also covered with thick snow - this impairs movement for all terrestrial pokémon equivalent to a stat drop of -1 Speed, though if it's gotten rid of somehow this speed impairment will vanish. It's constantly snowing here, though not hailing - this snow will act like hail except without the residual damage.
> 
> The bitter cold makes it difficult to concentrate, and you have to keep your body temperature up. If a pokémon does not physically move while using their action, they will take 3% Ice-type damage from the cold and lose 2% Energy, with the exception of Fire-types, Ice-types, and pokémon with the abilities Thick Fat, Ice Body or Snow Cloak. This damage can also be avoided by using or being hit by an attack that generates heat - most Fire-type attacks, or Scald, even if the user doesn't move around while using or getting hit by the attack. Finally, Sheer Cold is useable in this battle, but its effect changes - instead of being a one-hit KO move, it now has a 100% chance of Freezing the opponent completely, and it maintains an unconditional 30% accuracy.
> 
> There is no water source unless one is to melt the snow first. Any water on the ground will freeze into ice three actions after it appears there, and any snow scraped off of the ground somehow will reappear in three actions.


*Round 18*

Superbird XXO






Health: 44%
Energy: 50%
(Deru) Houndour [F] <Flash Fire > @Lucky Egg
Commands: Flamethrower/Flame Charge ~ Detect/Flame Charge/Super Fang ~ Counter/Fire Blast/Fire Fang
Status: Going in for the kill.  Special Attack -2, Paralyzed (moderate), Badly poisoned (4% this round, 5% the next)

ultraviolet OXX






Health: 37%
Energy: 43%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Commands: Rollout ~ Rollout/Secret Power ~ Rollout/Weather Ball
Status: Feeling claustrophobic.  Special Attack -1, trapped in a Fire Spin (3 more actions), Water Pulse spited, Burned (moderate), protected by Light Screen (4 more actions)

Tilda, to put it frankly, didn’t have any time left to be afraid.  Vaulting herself with her stubby arms, she pushed herself upside down, balancing momentarily on the tip of her teepee.  Not giving Gravity a chance, she began to spin viciously, turning into an angry and icy top that seemed to conduct the flames.  Gritting her teeth, she tilted full force into the fire tornado.  The flames seemed to tear at her skin, but she powered through.  She soon seemed to be fighting a losing effort, but defeat was not an option.  Finally, with one last push, she worked herself out of the flames, leaving them to dissipate without a captive.  Out of the flames she did not halt her spin, but Deru was out of reach.

The Houndour did not hide her surprise.  This Snorunt had panache.  Still, she felt the advantage was still with her.  Keeping a close eye on the revolving tent, she breathed out another stream of flames, this one much beefier than the one she had used to trap Tilda.  They advanced hungrily over the battlefield, and though many were deflected by the iridescent barrier, they managed to entirely wrap the Snorunt in frenzied tendrils.  The blaze managed to locate Tilda’s burn in the chaos.  They chomped at it, simply adding to the agony.  Still, she pushed through the second wave of flames with the same unrelenting determination, facing Deru once more.

The twister was well on its way again, setting a direct course for Deru.  Tilda braced for an impact, but Deru was not so easily reached.  The Houndour had not simply dodged to the side around the hurtling cyclone, Deru had decided that the best course of action was to jump over it.  Fighting her aching muscles as well as the infuriated Snorunt, Deru just barely made the jump.  Tilda’s feet came within an inch of Deru’s same appendages.  But, alas, the avoidance was perfect.  Deru landed back on the snow and quickly turned around to face the frustrated Tilda, who had barrelled into a snow bank unceremoniously.

Play time was over.  Tilda brought herself back to an inverted position and started the twister again, now unwilling to take no for an answer.  This time, it seemed Deru was going to submit.  Tilda crashed into the Houndour and expected to bowl her over, even if her momentum had been gravely damaged by the collision with the snowbank.  And yet, Deru was not so easily toppled.  As Tilda pinballed away, Deru reached out with her maw and took a bite of the Snorunt’s canvasing.  Snarling ferociously, Deru whipped Tilda around and sent her flying in the opposite direction, bouncing roughly against the permafrost that she cut through to.  Still, her spin was not stopped, and as she righted herself, she began to circle the Houndour.  This was far from over.

*End of Round 18*

Superbird XXO






Health: 37%
Energy: 42%
(Deru) Houndour [F] <Flash Fire > @Lucky Egg
Status: Drooling maniacally.  Special Attack -2, Paralyzed (moderate), Badly poisoned (5% this round, 6% the next)

ultraviolet OXX






Health: 24%
Energy: 36%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Status: Embracing her inner washing machine.  Special Attack -1, Water Pulse spited, Burned (severe), protected by Light Screen (1 more action), Rollout at 60BP

Arena Notes:
-N/A

Ref Notes:
-I don’t know how you’ve managed it, Superbird, but Deru has survived the paralysis roll _every single action_.  Buy a lottery ticket
-It would have been a coin flip when it came to escaping Fire Spin with the reduced Special Attack and the Burn cancelling each other out.  As the Fire Spin was not fresh, I tilted the scales 55-45 in Tilda’s favour.  She managed the escape, but just barely (she needed 55 or lower, she got a 54), so she did not have the momentum to score a hit on Deru.  Tilda also took 2% damage from going through the flames, and it cost her an extra point of energy
-Flamethrower aggravated Tilda’s burn, so it now deals 4% damage/round as opposed to 3%
-Detect stopped Rollout’s momentum anyways, as the move very much missed
-Superbird commands next


----------



## Superbird

Deru, we have a healthy lead, and if we try, we can make this the last round. So let's do it, and win this battle!

First of all, Action 1. Even with our Special Attack drop, *Fire Blast* will hit hard enough. So do that. Use *Nasty Plot* instead if you see a Protect coming, and try *Fire Fang* if you see a Light Screen.

Action 2. If Tilda is still rollouting (that is, she used Rollout on action 1 and is continuing to do so on action 2), use *Counter*. Elsewise, another *Fire Blast*, or *Nasty Plot* in case of Protect.

And, action 3, you should *Protect* yourself, if Tilda is still standing by then.

*Fire Blast / Nasty Plot / Fire Fang ~ Counter / Fire Blast / Nasty Plot ~ Protect*


----------



## ultraviolet

hmm, but what if we use Rollout _again_?!?!

*Rollout x 3*


----------



## Eta Carinae

> Format: 3v3 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: 7 Days
> Damage Cap: 35%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: Fissure, Guillotine, Horn Drill, Weather Moves
> Arena Description: Somewhere in Siberia
> One of the coldest places on the planet, and right in the middle of winter, too. Even a "warm" day here is barely more than -10°. The battleground is relatively flat, with a couple of hills on either side. The ground is also covered with thick snow - this impairs movement for all terrestrial pokémon equivalent to a stat drop of -1 Speed, though if it's gotten rid of somehow this speed impairment will vanish. It's constantly snowing here, though not hailing - this snow will act like hail except without the residual damage.
> 
> The bitter cold makes it difficult to concentrate, and you have to keep your body temperature up. If a pokémon does not physically move while using their action, they will take 3% Ice-type damage from the cold and lose 2% Energy, with the exception of Fire-types, Ice-types, and pokémon with the abilities Thick Fat, Ice Body or Snow Cloak. This damage can also be avoided by using or being hit by an attack that generates heat - most Fire-type attacks, or Scald, even if the user doesn't move around while using or getting hit by the attack. Finally, Sheer Cold is useable in this battle, but its effect changes - instead of being a one-hit KO move, it now has a 100% chance of Freezing the opponent completely, and it maintains an unconditional 30% accuracy.
> 
> There is no water source unless one is to melt the snow first. Any water on the ground will freeze into ice three actions after it appears there, and any snow scraped off of the ground somehow will reappear in three actions.


*Round 19*

Superbird XXO






Health: 37%
Energy: 42%
(Deru) Houndour [F] <Flash Fire > @Lucky Egg
Commands: Fire Blast/Nasty Plot/Fire Fang ~ Counter/Fire Blast/Nasty Plot ~ Protect
Status: Drooling maniacally.  Special Attack -2, Paralyzed (moderate), Badly poisoned (5% this round, 6% the next)

ultraviolet OXX






Health: 24%
Energy: 36%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Commands: Rollout x3
Status: Embracing her inner washing machine.  Special Attack -1, Water Pulse spited, Burned (severe), protected by Light Screen (1 more action), Rollout at 60BP

Tilda tilted back towards Deru, who was anxiously following the Snorunt with her snout.  Plowing through the powder, the yellow twister put everything behind her next collision.  This one was twice as strong as the one before, and it flung Deru off of her paws and into the looping track that Tilda had carved.  Deru, whipping her head around to shake off some snow, had only a split second to decide on her next course of action.  Glaring through the winds, she could just make out the translucent barrier that divided the arena.  The one which Tilda would happily retreat behind.  That was all Deru needed.

Hardly feeling the stiffness in her legs, the hound stampeded forward, tongue lolling and spittle flying in a show of adrenaline-fueled ferocity.  The flames came again, but this time they encircled Deru’s fangs, not leaving their master so soon.  Deru paraded past the barrier and caught the fretful Tilda in his bite.  He let the flames sink in to her yellow coating, creating black marks, burned battle scars.  Like a chew-toy, he wrangled Tilda and threw her aside.  Miraculously, she landed back on her top and continued her dangerous spin, now having worked her way through to the frozen soil like some possessed drill.

The screen finally melted into oblivion, leaving Tilda perilously exposed.  Her own vulnerability was not on her mind, however.  She had bigger fish to fry.  Ravaging the arena as she advanced, Tilda relied on pure instinct to locate her opponent, who was licking her own wounds and electing to watch closely.  Tilda released an unprecedented howl as she thundered forward.  Deru was stoic.  The crash was mighty, and spikes of pain coursed through Deru’s frail form.  But the Snorunt had fallen right into her trap.  Unleashing a scream much more powerful than Tilda’s, Deru extended her front paws and, like a demented game of whack a mole, pounded Tilda downward.  The Snorunt, at a whistling velocity, immediately cracked the earth and began to burrow into soil.  While snow had been easy to whip out of the way, spinning through solid ice and rock was unbearably agonizing.  Tilda felt herself passing out as the pain mounted.  Darkness…

…Deru howled again, this time in triumph.  Unconscious, Tilda stopped rotating, leaving her a stake bashed into the earth.  Her trainer brought her back to her Pokeball, where she could take a well-deserved rest.  Deru herself was also returned, but not before Superbird rushed forward and nuzzled his champion.  Following that, he, ultraviolet, and the referee shook hands.  A problem soon arose, as none of the three trainers could identify the direction which they had come from, their footsteps long replaced by more snow.  Natalie the Xatu was hastily released, much to the wisebird’s displeasure.  Fuming, she nonetheless teleported the group back to ASB Central.

In a few minutes, the arena was as tranquil as before.

*End of Round 19*

Superbird XXO






Health: 6%
Energy: 21%
(Deru) Houndour [F] <Flash Fire > @Lucky Egg
Status: Panting, but gleeful.  Special Attack -2, Paralyzed (moderate), Badly poisoned (6% this round)

ultraviolet XXX






Health: 0%
Energy: 24%
(Tilda Swinton) Snorunt [F] <Ice Body> @Dawn Stone
Status: KO’d!

Arena Notes:
-N/A

Ref Notes:
-Again, no parafailing from Deru
-That’s the match, everybody!  Superbird, as the winner, receives $24, ultraviolet takes home $12, and I get $15.  Seven gets 1 EXP, Firestrike gets 2 EXP and can now evolve, Quabbel gets 2 EXP and can now evolve, Dorito gets 3 EXP and can now evolve, Tilda gets 1 EXP and can now evolve, and Deru gets 4 EXP and can now evolve.  Congratulations on the bigger beasts!
-This battle lasted so long (I will take 99% of the responsibility for that) that I feel a bit empty inside now that it’s over.  Take a moment to appreciate the beauty of a battle starting on 02/05 ending 205 days after it began


----------



## Superbird

this. was. great.

Really, really, well played, ultraviolet. And thanks so much for reffing it, Eta, I just looked so forward to these every time.


----------



## ultraviolet

Thanks for this battle Superbird! (sorry I'm so slow oh my god...!!) This was really fun!! And thanks for reffing Eta Carinae!


----------

